# NHL Playoffs!!



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

NHL playoffs are just about here!!  I think the Eastern Conference comes down to Boston and Philly.  However, if Philly draws New Jersey in the first round, Philly might get a first round heave-ho.  That is a very tough first round matchup.  In the west, I like Detroit (duh), but Colorado scares theheck out of me.  If they didn't have such a slow start, they would have had 110 points.  I see Colorado and Boston in the finals, with a Colorado victory (in four or five games).


----------



## Rusty (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey Baboon.......My money is on Detroit till the end.  I alway have been a Red Wings fan.  and now this is the year of the Red Wings.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Hey Baboon.......My money is on Detroit till the end.  I alway have been a Red Wings fan.  and now this is the year of the Red Wings.




YES, another Wings fan!  Now we can team up and beat down these Flyers fans!  

We got Stevie Y back now.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 12, 2002)

Oh yeah! Playoff hockey is the best hockey. You really see the grit and determination of the players come out. You see who will step up and shine and who will fail, it's awesome!

I'm obviously still cheering for Toronto, but I think it will be a lost cause. There are just too may big teams.  New Jersey, Colorado, Philadelphia. They're freakin' huge!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yzerman is without a doubt my favourite player in the NHL. He's a classy guy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Oh yeah! Playoff hockey is the best hockey. You really see the grit and determination of the players come out. You see who will step up and shine and who will fail, it's awesome!
> 
> I'm obviously still cheering for Toronto, but I think it will be a lost cause. There are just too may big teams.  New Jersey, Colorado, Philadelphia. They're freakin' huge!




The best thing about playoff hockey is the way teams just beat the piss out of each other, then shake hands when it's all over.  And NOTHING in pro sports beats a game 7.

Size is overrated.  Plenty of "big teams" have shown that all the size in the world doesn't matter if you can't put the puck in the net.  (Case in point, the Red Wings/Flyers debacle of several years ago.  Sorry, Albob.    )


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Yzerman is without a doubt my favourite player in the NHL. He's a classy guy.



He is the reason I became a Red Wings fan.  Since his '83-'84 rookie season, he's been awesome to watch, and easy to like.


----------



## seyone (Apr 12, 2002)

Philly has looked like shit as of late but I believe they can pick it up. If they are on top of their game NJ will give they little trouble.  Boston on the other hand is a different story. that would be a great series.  Detroit IMO has the best team in the NHL right now but we'll just have to see what the grind of the playoffs will do to those old legs.  how come nobody is giving San Jose a chance? they could come out and suprise a few people come playoff time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_ how come nobody is giving San Jose a chance? they could come out and suprise a few people come playoff time.




They've never gotten very far into the playoffs, have they?  I just don't consider them an "impact" team.  They've been surprising as underdogs in the past.  It'll be interesting to see how well they perform as the favorite.  I heard on ESPN this morning that San Jose has improved it's point total in each of the last six seasons.  Pretty impressive.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 12, 2002)

I am entering a playoff pool. I have to pick 6 defenseman, 10 forwards and 2 goalies.  Anyone have good ones in mind.  Remember the team has to make it far so the players get more points.  Who would you guys choose???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> I am entering a playoff pool. I have to pick 6 defenseman, 10 forwards and 2 goalies.  Anyone have good ones in mind.  Remember the team has to make it far so the players get more points.  Who would you guys choose???



Depends on how points are tabulated, I guess.


----------



## seyone (Apr 12, 2002)

forwards..
Joe Thorton  Bos
Jeremy Roenick PHI
Joe Sakic Col
Brenden Shanahan Det
Simon Gagne PHI
Adam Oats PHI
Sergei Federov Det
Owen Nolen  SJ
Mats sundin Tor
Alexei Yashin NYI (Islanders in the playoffs who'd a thought)

def..
Rob blake col
Nicky lidstrom Det
Chris Pronger  Stl
Chris chelios Det
Kin Johnsson PHI

goalies..
Patirck roy Col
Dominik Hasek Det
Byron dafoe Bos


----------



## seyone (Apr 12, 2002)

but like IAB said "Depends on how points are tabulated" but these seem to be pretty good overall suggestions.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

Good picks, Seyone.  Some other good picks:

Bill Guerin, Bos
Keith Tkachuk, StL
Pavol Demitra, StL
Ron Francis, Car
Martin Brodeau, NJD

Also, I consider Michael Peca a "must have."


----------



## seyone (Apr 12, 2002)

yeah those are some good ones I left out. Peca probably being the best. I don't think the Islanders or St. louis or Carolina will go very far and thats the reason for me not picking some of those great players


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2002)

I do not really follow hockey...how are my Colorado Rockies doing this year?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_Size is overrated.  Plenty of "big teams" have shown that all the size in the world doesn't matter if you can't put the puck in the net.  (Case in point, the Red Wings/Flyers debacle of several years ago.  Sorry, Albob.    )


No need to appologize to me. (Except maybe for starting this thread.  I came in here to start the EXACT same one and found you had read my mind.  )  Anyway, I completely agree with Seyone, my beloved Flyers look like shit on a stick.  I HOPE they can pick it up!!!  Everytime I watch them lately I keep trying to convince myself it's just the regular season.  It's just a warm-up for the play-offs.  The problem is I'm in the Air Force and we have a very old saying that goes, "You practice like you fight."  Meaning this "warm-up" could very well be just an indication of the crappy play still to come.  GOD I hope I'm wrong.  

Teams:  Well yeah, I'm still going to say Flyers.  (You already know the if's.)

New Jersey and Boston?  IF Philly can pull their heads out I think they have way too much depth for either of these teams to beat them.  My God, they have three lines that would be the first line on a lot of other teams.

Red Wings?  I'm still in shock they're still alive.  I was willing to bet a paycheck their old bodies would have started falling apart by now.  With the combination of the regular season, the All-Star Game and the Olympics I was sure half their team would be recovering from one injury or another.  Again Seyone made a great point; the play-offs are a different game altogether.  My prediction still may come true.  

Others?  I don't follow the West enough to really comment on them but I really think it's a matter of the Red Wing's health.  If it stays, they win.  If it goes south, it's anybody's trophy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> yeah those are some good ones I left out. Peca probably being the best. I don't think the Islanders or St. louis or Carolina will go very far and thats the reason for me not picking some of those great players



I agree that Carolina and New York Isles are going nowhere.  St Louis might get to round 2 or 3 though.  In these hockey pools, you have to pick one or two dark horses.  They could win the thing for ya.  I think Peca is worth the risk.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I do not really follow hockey...how are my Colorado Rockies doing this year?



  Larry Walker hit one out the other day.  Too bad your pitching sucks (outside Mike Hampton, of course).


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_  Too bad your pitching sucks



Yeah, they keep getting called for a "Hand Pass".


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Larry Walker hit one out the other day.  Too bad your pitching sucks (outside Mike Hampton, of course).



oh shit! I meant the Colorado Avalanche...needless to say I do not follow baseball either.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> oh shit! I meant the Colorado Avalanche...needless to say I do not follow baseball either.



How about the Denver Nuggets?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> How about the Denver Nuggets?



they suck too, the only sport I really watch is football.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> they suck too, the only sport I really watch is football.






Shoot, at least you have sports teams.  I am a hundred miles from damn near everything.  100 miles to Boston, 110 miles to NYC, 110 miles to the Meadowlands (NY Giants, NY Jets).


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2002)

True, our state has grown tremendously too.  

We have Coors Field, Pepsi Center, Invesco Field.  All in the last 5 years.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 12, 2002)

Points are tabulated like this- goals and assists=1 point, a win for a goalie=1 point

and if i have to pick a team who i think will win the cup. I will probably go with the wings.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey, what's the matter with you two???   This is a hockey thread and should be treated with RESPECT!!!  I can't believe the nerve of some people to go into a perfectly good thread and destroy it by going off on some tangent that has nothing to do with the original subject.   If you want to play footsies that's what PM's are for.  

OH MY GOD!!!!  The voices!!!  They're back!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> Size is overrated.  Plenty of "big teams" have shown that all the size in the world doesn't matter if you can't put the puck in the net.  (Case in point, the Red Wings/Flyers debacle of several years ago.  Sorry, Albob.    )



True enough, when you're talking about a single game, but when you have to play a possible 7 games against a huge team like philly, your players get ground down and worn out eventually. 

I mean, if your 225lbs and I'm 185lbs and you keep nailing me everytime I go into the corner after the puck, it's gonna take a toll.

Oh well, the Edmonton Oilers are out. They were beat by the freakin' Calgary Flames!

I don't think any of the Canadian teams have the depth to go all the way...........maybe Toronto. I think it would make the playoffs a little more exciting, if Toronto didn't have to play Ottawa for the first round.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> they suck too, the only sport I really watch is football.



Baseball is boring as hell, Football blows, but the absolute worst game to watch is Basketball.

Hockey rules, nothing better than a fast paced game of "Let's beat the hell out of each other with sticks!"


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_ I think it would make the playoffs a little more exciting, if Toronto didn't have to play Ottawa for the first round.



You're in luck, they don't.  Ottawa is going to supply the 185 pounders to test your theory against Philly.    I just hope our damn power play comes alive or we're dead.    I think we've averaged less than two points per game for the past 20 games.  That don't go far in the play-offs.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

Uhh.. GO TORONTO!!!
Sorry guys, gotta stand behind my team.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

AAAAAAACKKKKK!!!!!!  She's BACK!!!!!!   Who the hell went and left the door open?????


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 15, 2002)

Red wings and the Flyers. Gotta cheer for Oates! Caps fan Here.
Been a wings fan ever since the caps trade Dino to them.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 101Tazman *_Been a wings fan ever since the caps trade Dino to them.



Been a Wings HATER ever since my beloved Flyers GAVE them the cup.   That's not entirely true.  I blame that loss completely on the coach.  They got all the way to the finals playing one particular brand of hockey and the coach decided to try a DIFFERENT brand in the Stanly Cup Finals.  One of the few times in history I blamed a loss on a coach and cheered his firing.  

Welcome Tazman, looking forward to some spirited discussion as the play-offs comence.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You're in luck, they don't.  Ottawa is going to supply the 185 pounders to test your theory against Philly.    I just hope our damn power play comes alive or we're dead.    I think we've averaged less than two points per game for the past 20 games.  That don't go far in the play-offs.



YES! Let philly beat the hell outta Ottawa, I don't care.

Toronto plays NY Islanders, should be a good series!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> YES! Let philly beat the hell outta Ottawa, I don't care.
> ...



Ottawa will be lucky to push it to five games.  Another first round thumping for them.

There are some interesting matchups in the first round....ones you don't see every year.  Should be a good opening round!!!  


Heh heh heh...no Dallas Stars this year.  I hate those fockers.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Been a Wings HATER ever since my beloved Flyers GAVE them the cup.




AHHH QUIT YER BITCHIN'!!!!!!


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks ALBOB! I'll be on the philly wagon. I've actually met Oates, He a cool guy. My buddy works for the caps.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

To IAB:  I agree IF, IF Philly can start putting the biscuit in the basket.

To IAB Part II:  I have not yet begun to bitch!!!   Wait till the end of the season.  If Philly isn't raising the cup I'll be one whining mofo.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> AAAAAAACKKKKK!!!!!!  She's BACK!!!!!!   Who the hell went and left the door open?????


Hey now.. what's wrong with me being in these sports conversations??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Hey now.. what's wrong with me being in these sports conversations??


Absolutely nothing.................IF you can keep your conversation focused on the topic at hand.  You tend to get carried away with your sexual fantasies sometimes and let them seep into your posts.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

What's wrong with that??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> What's wrong with that??



Because................Because...........................Well DAMN, I guess you got me there.








BULL $HIT!!!   This is hockey we're talking about here.  This is more important than your sick obsession with that guy ALBOB.  Now stick to the subject:

 GO FLYERS   GO FLYERS   GO FLYERS


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

LMAO!!
I got ya! I got ya!

Hey, if ya want me to be serious about hockey I am fine with that! I am not always as pornal as you


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> pornal



See?  What is it with you girl?  Why can't you get your mind out of the gutter?  I already gave you the battle cry now let me hear you YELL!!!

 GO FLYERS   GO FLYERS   GO FLYERS


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

STFU!! YOUR A BASTARD!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

GO FLYERS   GO FLYERS   GO FLYERS


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

LMAO
GO LEAFS!!!


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

I'd chear for the Flyers....IF they still had Eric Lindros


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

Well they don't.. right?? I dunno, haven't paid attention to hockey news lately... Been more into baseball lately. Fuk man, the Blue Jays lineup sucks big anal this year.


----------



## Shmoo (Apr 15, 2002)

GO LEAFS GO!!!!

The way the flyers  have been playing the last couple of weeks they will be hard pressed to get out of the east. 
The Red Wings are going to have their hands full with the hot Canucks.
The Leafs on the other hand have been playing pretty good lately. It`s going to come down to the hottest goaltender.

GO LEAFS GO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 15, 2002)

Yea.. is CuJo comin back do ya know??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2002)

The Red Wings are winless in their last seven games.  I'm not worried though.

I read on ESPN.com today that the NHL set an attendance record this season.  They averaged almost 17,000 fans in attendance per game, playing to 91% capacity.    That's impressive, considering what is costs to attend an NHL game.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Yea.. is CuJo comin back do ya know??



Yes, Curtis Joseph is back in net. Now they have Cujo, Tom Barasso, and Cory Shwab, to choose from. Not a bad problem to have at all.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmm.. so first he gets a gold medal then the stanley cup! Not bad for one year!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Hmmm.. so first he gets a gold medal then the stanley cup! Not bad for one year!



I'd have to disagree with you on Joseph winning a gold medal. It was Brodeur who was the goaltender for team Canada, Joseph played for the first game, which they lost........badly.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 16, 2002)

LOL, yea I know, I know.. but he still has the medal tho!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2002)

That Eastern Conference is wide open.  Originally I was picking Boston, but now I don't know.   Toronto is playing awesome hockey.  Either way, I think the top four teams in the West can beat the top team in the East.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2002)

Odds to win the Stanley Cup:

Red Wings 5-2 
Avalanche 6-1 
Bruins 6-1 
Flyers 8-1 
Maple Leafs 8-1 
Sharks 8-1 
Devils 10-1 
Blues 10-1 
Senators 12-1 
Blackhawks 12-1 
Kings 15-1 
Hurricanes 18-1 
Islanders 20-1 
Canucks 22-1 
Canadiens 25-1 
Coyotes 30-1


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 16, 2002)

I probably won't even watch any since Edmonton Oilers didn't make it. Damn Calgary.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_I read on ESPN.com today that the NHL set an attendance record this season.  They averaged almost 17,000 fans in attendance per game, playing to 91% capacity.    That's impressive, considering what is costs to attend an NHL game.



Good, maybe those bastards will start showing more.  I get SOOOOO damn pissed at some of the BULL $HIT they've been showing at the end of the season.  I mean come on, SUMO wrestling???  This is crunch time.  Teams fighting for their very lives and they show two lard asses doing belly smacks instead?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Good, maybe those bastards will start showing more.  I get SOOOOO damn pissed at some of the BULL $HIT they've been showing at the end of the season.  I mean come on, SUMO wrestling???  This is crunch time.  Teams fighting for their very lives and they show two lard asses doing belly smacks instead?



Ya or some freakin cheerleading compitition from 1996.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_The way the flyers  have been playing the last couple of weeks they will be hard pressed to get out of the east.



That was the regular season, it doesn't count.   

(That's what I'm telling myself anyway. )


----------



## seyone (Apr 16, 2002)

honestly the Flyers have me pretty scared right about now.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2002)

Chechmanik and Boucher COMBINED have about a 2 goals against average.  That ain't bad.  We're just not putting enough in at the OTHER end of the ice.  I truely believe they're still in a learning curve.  Roenik and LeClair are still getting used to Oates and Primeau is still getting used to his new role.  Have faith my brother, have faith.


----------



## seyone (Apr 16, 2002)

I hope thats it, I really do. A team with the talent level of Philly should have no problem scoring goals. hopefully they remember how


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> We're just not putting enough in at the OTHER end of the ice


Huh.. I thought one team was on one end and the other team on one.. didn't know they changed it to the same team in goal on each end and all the other team in the middle... men's sports! So complicated these days


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 16, 2002)

Go Leafs!   Go Leafs!   Go Leafs!  

Got to stay with my team!  I'm pretty happy that they drew the Isles for the first round.  They always play them better than the Dev's.  Not really woried about the Flyers, Canadians, or 'Cains.  I am worried about Bruins, Senators and Devils!

BTW mmafiter - Borasso is out indefinately with a broken hand!  What's with the broken hand on Toronto?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_ Not really woried about the Flyers, Canadians, or 'Cains.  I am worried about Bruins, Senators and Devils!



NOT worried about the Flyers?  You ARE worried about the Senators?  You've got that backwards because the Sens are going out in the first round.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

Poor ALBOB.  He's about to have his heart broken by his beloved Flyers yet again.  



It's ok...being a Red Sox fan, I feel your pain.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

We all know anything's possible but I really don't see the Senator's lasting more than five games.  I'm thinking today's performance will set the tone for the entire play-offs.   If the Flyers come out and play Broad Street Bully style hockey the rest of the league may as well hang up thier skates.  If they come out like the whimps they've looked like lately you're gonna hear lots of whining and moaning from Southern California.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 17, 2002)

YeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!!!! The playoffs start TONIGHT! I'm gonna sit on the couch with a can of tuna and maybe a protein shake, and God help the person who phones me or walks in front of the freakin t.v. to ask "Does my posing suit look good?"

For the next few weeks, I will be reduced to communicating by strange clicks and grunts as testosterone courses through my veins!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_For the next few weeks, I will be reduced to communicating by strange clicks and grunts as testosterone courses through my veins!


This is different from your normal routine HOW???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

I still think the Rockies have a good shot.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I still think the Rockies have a good shot.


At going out in the first round?  Yep, I'll agree with that.   The Kings are gonna be TOUGH.  Last year they went a long way on adrenaline, this year it's pure hunger.  I wouldn't bet against them.


----------



## stubb (Apr 17, 2002)

Gotta love the Leafs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> NOT worried about the Flyers?  You ARE worried about the Senators?  You've got that backwards because the Sens are going out in the first round.



Hell yes!  Leafs usually have a hard time with the Sens, but didn't have a problem with the Flyers!


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2002)

How about thoose Flyer's


----------



## digger1 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 101Tazman *_
> How about thoose Flyer's


I just posted on this. How about those Flyers? Yeah how about them? They got lucky, real lucky on a cheap backhand goal. They tried to run the Sens out of the building and just couldn't do it. No more BroadstreetBullies, more like Boredstreet.

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 18, 2002)

Friggin' Red Wings.  

Nobody should get too excited over any game one victories.  Every series is long.  Game two are important though.  If you fall behind 2-0, it's a huge hole.  If you tie the series up, it's a new series.


----------



## seyone (Apr 18, 2002)

Flyers did not just get lucky last  night. they opened the game not looking so great but really picked it up in the 3rd and carried it into OT. 

Detroit and NJ both loosing last night, that caught me a little by suprise.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_Detroit and NJ both loosing last night



What a perfect opening play-off night.   The Flyers won, Detroit and New Jersey lost.  It just doesn't get any better than that.....................yet.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 18, 2002)

YEEEEEAH!!!!  RED WINGS, BABY!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh, wait.....nevermind.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 18, 2002)

So now I hear that Roberts is out for tonights game. The Leafs are just so banged up. That's okay they hung on to 4th overall for the last month with 6 or 7 guys from St Johns and their back up goalie. Quinn should get coach of the year...to go along with his gold medal.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_ Quinn should get coach of the year...to go along with his gold medal.



I know one thing he's gonna get and that's hemerrhoids from all yer stinkin' noses shoved up his ass.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I know one thing he's gonna get and that's hemerrhoids from all yer stinkin' noses shoved up his ass.



Hey! EASE UP on Pat Quinn!

By the way, Philly barely escaped by the hair on thier asses last night. Ottawa.........FREAKIN' OTTAWA! was kicking thier asses for the first two periods, until it finally got through Phillies thick skulls that they were supposed to check AND shoot the puck at the net! Oooooh novel idea!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 18, 2002)

Dammit! Albob you got me so upset now that I can't stop thinking about how you slandered Pat Quinn fans!

So, until the Leafs or Philly are eliminated from the playoffs, I will refer to you as Al-Quinn!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Hey! EASE UP on Pat Quinn!



PAT Quinn?  PAT  Quinn?  OH, I thought we were talking about Colin Quinn.  





> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> By the way, Philly barely escaped by the hair on thier asses last night. Ottawa.........FREAKIN' OTTAWA! was kicking thier asses for the first two periods, until it finally got through Phillies thick skulls that they were supposed to check AND shoot the puck at the net! Oooooh novel idea!


Yeah, yeah, yeah............they won.............end of story.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_So, until the Leafs or Philly are eliminated from the playoffs, I will refer to you as Al-Quinn!



And WHEN Philly eliminates the Leafs I'll call you BIATCH.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by AL-Quinn *_
> 
> PAT Quinn? PAT Quinn? OH, I thought we were talking about Colin Quinn.



Are you saying COLON QUINN? Damn you and your double meanings!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Are you saying COLON QUINN? Damn you and your double meanings!



I was talking about Colin Quinn, an MTV reject.  (The only other Quinn I could think of on short notice.  )


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh. I thought it was some kind of snide remark referring to having our heads up his ass, or something. Colon...get it?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh yeah baby! Leafs win 3-1 last night!

Montreal beat BOSTON 5-2, holy shiat! What's with the upstart 8th place teams beating the first place teams in game one this year!?!

Go Leafs! Go Vancouver! Go Montreal! Screw Ottawa!


----------



## digger1 (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Oh yeah baby! Leafs win 3-1 last night!
> 
> Go Leafs! Go Vancouver! Go Montreal! Screw Ottawa!


Ditto. 
I think the first place team blow their brains out trying to get there and when they do they either cruise or are so full of themselves they foreget how to play. 
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_ I thought it was some kind of snide remark referring to having our heads up his ass,



Oh it was most certainly that too!!!


----------



## oe40luvr (Apr 19, 2002)

Are you kidding me?  Philly all the way!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 19, 2002)

Vancouver beats Detroit in game two. Holy Shiat!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Vancouver beats Detroit in game two. Holy Shiat!



Yah Baby!  Sink that ship!  Everyone should compare Detroit to the Titanic!  They're going donw baby!  Faster that a prisoner on a whore!


----------



## seyone (Apr 19, 2002)

NJ and Detroit are both 0-2 I never would have thought it. now if the Flyers can win tomorrow everything will be going great.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Vancouver beats Detroit in game two. Holy Shiat!




OK, I must admit.  I am moderately concerned right now.  


You know what's so great about overtime hockey?  NO TV COMMERCIALS.    That Hurricanes-Devils OT last night was so cool to watch without any commercial interruptions.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_ That Hurricanes-Devils OT last night was so cool to watch without any commercial interruptions.


It was cool because New Jersey LOST!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 20, 2002)

Ottawa BEAT Philly.............ooooooh, that's gotta hurt Al-Quinn.


----------



## seyone (Apr 20, 2002)

that really sucks, Philly looked pretty tight most of the game but just couldn't finish.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> that really sucks, Philly looked pretty tight most of the game but just couldn't finish.



I agree, I can't see Ottawa lasting much longer against Philly if Philly gets thier heads out of thier asses and use's thier superior size and strength to grind Ottawa down.

I just like bugging Albob, and God forbid if Philly loses this series, because I'll NEVER let him live it down.


----------



## seyone (Apr 21, 2002)

hopefully Detroit will go down 3 games tonight, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 22, 2002)

Uh oh. Boston looked good against Montreal.

Vancouver lost to Detroit. Hasek looks to be getting his confidence back.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Uh oh. Boston looked good against Montreal.
> 
> Vancouver lost to Detroit. Hasek looks to be getting his confidence back.



How about that goal the Vancouver goalie gave up from the farkin' RED LINE!?  Man, I was having Chris Osgood flashbacks!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 22, 2002)

I am so glad Detroit pulled it out.  But being new to Hockey, can you guys answer a question for me.  

Where does this leave Detroit?


----------



## digger1 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Where does this leave Detroit?


Leaves Detroit trying to tie up the series on Canucks home ice. 2-1 Van. right now. I hope these series all go 7 games. Leafs should win in 4, maybe 5, then they can rest, heal, and kick@$$ in the next step to bring Lord Stanley's Cup back to it's rightful home.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_
> 
> Leaves Detroit trying to tie up the series on Canucks home ice. 2-1 Van. right now.




yyyyup.  And unlike any other major sport, home ice advantage means SQUAT in the NHL.  I think I read somewhere that the home team won 50% of the games in last year's playoffs.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, that's a good point. I think that maybe for regular season. I think it's more important in playoffs when the games actually mean somthing and the fans really get into it. It's hard to tell here in TO though, what with all the suits who can't get out of their seats because the wallets are so heavy.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_I just like bugging Albob, and God forbid if Philly loses this series, because I'll NEVER let him live it down.



Color me NOT worried.  

Just for kicks, stop and picture a Philly vs. Toronto series.  The hell with the games, can you imagine the fights right here on our peaceful little board?     (Philly would win both on and off ice of course. )


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Color me NOT worried.
> ...




Philly/Ottawa on ESPN tonight.  Philly will be looking to rebound after a humiliating SHUTOUT in game two.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2002)

Tonight's game will be in Ottawa so we should be a shoe in to win.  They just get too wound up at home.  Those damn Philly fans are tough to play in front of.  It's almost like a home ice DIS-advantage for the Flyers.  Freakin' Flyers fans  

Uhhhhh...........Wait a minute..............Uhhhhh..............Oh well..........  GO FLYERS    GO FLYERS


----------



## seyone (Apr 22, 2002)

wow, what the funk just happened? was that  a hockey game??? it totally  killed me to have to watch that.  Philly didn't skate, shoot, hit, rebound.... am I missing anything? I couldhave been doing something productive instead i wasted a fewhours on nothing.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Tonight's game will be in Ottawa so we should be a shoe in to win.



Apparently not.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> wow, what the funk just happened? was that  a hockey game??? it totally  killed me to have to watch that.  Philly didn't skate, shoot, hit, rebound.... am I missing anything? I couldhave been doing something productive instead i wasted a fewhours on nothing.



That game was painful to watch.  Personally, I don't care who wins that series.  But the Flyers just didn't do _anything_.  I was hoping they'd tie the score just I could see overtime.  They didn't have any frickin' pressure on Ottawa for the final 15 minutes.  The Flyers were playing dump-and-chase, but someone forgot to remind them about the CHASE part.


----------



## seyone (Apr 23, 2002)

dump and watch


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> dump and watch



or "dump and wait"

Did anyone notice the Flyers kept trying to play side-to-side hockey, instead of just pushing the puck up the ice?  They'd go side-to-side to the blue line, then do half-assed dump into the corner.


----------



## seyone (Apr 23, 2002)

the whole thing just killed me to witness


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, it's still only a 2 to 1 series.  Not like it's 3-1 or 3-0.  You are still very much in it.  Of course, going 255 minutes since your last regulation goal does not help.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Well being a true hockey fan, what I really noticed was how the bigger, tougher, Flyers rarely won any of the battles along the boards. Sens came up with the puck 90% of the time and then were away, fast on 3-2s or 2-1s. 
Tonight the real Ontario team plays.GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_Did anyone notice the Flyers kept trying to play side-to-side hockey, instead of just pushing the puck up the ice?  They'd go side-to-side to the blue line, then do half-assed dump into the corner.


I noticed that and also thier incredible ability to pass the puck directly into an Ottawa player's stick or skates.  Not being an expert myself I need to ask, aren't you supposed to LOOK where you're passing the puck?


----------



## digger1 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> I noticed that and also thier incredible ability to pass the puck directly into an Ottawa player's stick or skates.  Not being an expert myself I need to ask, aren't you supposed to LOOK where you're passing the puck?


Same as football. Pressure D makes you do things you wouldn't normally do. The Flyers were making those bad passes because the Sens were on them like white on rice. No time to think, just throw the puck were a player should be. Not a good idea against a team as fast as the Sens. Remember also that last night was only a 1-0 game. Open netters don't count IMO.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

I tend to treat that like a chicken or egg argument.  Is the pressure D causing the bad passes or are the bad passes allowing the pressure D to control the game.  Seems to me, if they would pass better the D wouldn't be able to constantly jump up on the play and make all those odd man rushes.    Either way, Philly has GOT to change their game plan or it's gonna be two more games and OUT.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2002)

And the Detroit/Vancouver series in now TIED!!!  WOO HOO!

Looks like I'll be forced to watch another Ottawa/Philly debacle on ESPN tonight.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 24, 2002)

Well when the Sens win this series who do you get rid of the coach or the GM. If it was me...bye, bye Booby, I mean Bobby.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 24, 2002)

go blues.......


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_
> Well when the Sens win this series who do you get rid of the coach or the GM. If it was me...bye, bye Booby, I mean Bobby.



Why Bobby?  There's only two other teams in the whole league with as much talent on the ice as Philly; Detroit and Colorado.  Sorry, I put the blame on the coach first and the players second.  The coach for blindly sticking with a style of "dump and NOT chase" that clearly isn't working.  And the players for dumping and NOT chasing.  Nope, as fare as I'm concerned, Bobby Clarke is a hero for being able to assemble such a fantastic group of INDIVIDUALS.  It's the coache's job to form them into a TEAM.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 24, 2002)

Why Bobby, because he spent a ton of money and got no return (so far). If he was a CEO of a company, the stockholders (fans) would have turfed him long ago. And what did they get for Eric...not much, could, should've been more. Also look at what Gretzky's done with the Phoenix. They made the playoffs, may not win, but they had like the second lowest payroll in the league and will have the same results as Phili and better than the Rangers. 
I do agree that the dump and chase has to go. It may be great in the regular season but when teams turn it up a notch in the real season it just doesn't work. The Flyers are so use to it now it may be to late to change. However the series isn't over and every game has been won by 1 goal.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_
> he spent a ton of money and got no return (so far).



I 100% agree with you on that point, but I stand by my opinion that it's the coach's fault for not turning the individuals into a team.  To use your business analogy; Clarke made the initial investments, Barber is managing them poorly, PISS poorly.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't understand how the Flyers could _not_ be scoring.  Look at their roster, and they've got some talent on that team!  Jeremy Roenick, Mark Recchi, John Leclair, Adam Oates, Keith Primeau, Simon Gagne, Rick Tocchet, all of which are current or former All Stars.  Talk about playoff underachievers so far...


----------



## seyone (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> t's the coach's fault for not turning the individuals into a team.  To use your business analogy; Clarke made the initial investments, Barber is managing them poorly, PISS poorly.



I think it is in part the coaches fault and part the players fault. obviously if the coach can't come up with a game plan something is wrong. there are rumors that the players don't like Barber and don't like playing for him. if that is the case they need to quit there crying, pull up their panties and play hockey, the kind of hockey they are being payed millions to do. like the coach or not they have a job to do.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2002)

It's got to be psychological at this point.  They've got the natural talent, they just have to regain the confidence they had through the regular season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2002)

well that have about three hours to get their shit straight, because if they lose tonight, they are pretty much done.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_there are rumors that the players don't like Barber and don't like playing for him


Really?  The last I heard they loved him.  They said he was SOOOO much better than Roger Nielsen.  Yeah but anyway, like you said, so freakin' what?  They're getting paid WAYYYY too much to be pissing in the wind about liking or not liking the coach.  Don't like the coach?  Want to rip his stinkin' head off?  Then take that attitude out on the ice and take it out on your opponent.  Deal with the coach AFTER the season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh by the way, *RED WINGS.*


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Oh by the way, *RED WINGS SUCK!!!!*


 

I couldn't agree more IAB.


----------



## seyone (Apr 24, 2002)

screw the damn wings


----------



## realdeal (Apr 24, 2002)

go leafs go


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 24, 2002)

OMG did the Leafs blow tonights game or what.  They were loosing it, then they had it, then they lost it!  WTF!  Quinn has to be going out of his mind!  All they kept saying is the Leafs without a captain!  Well, they started to change that, then they screw everyting up!  Series Tied 2-2!  SHYT!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2002)

How the hell could the Flyers get shut out _again_???  I thought for sure they'd score some goals last night.  Unbelieveable.

Bad penalty of the part of that Leafs defenseman, to give the Isles a penalty shot.  

Did anyone see the New Jersey/Carolina highlights?  I can't believe the saves the Carolina goalie made in OT!!!  Good stuff!


----------



## digger1 (Apr 25, 2002)

NO! NO! NO! I've watched and played hockey for more years than most of you have been alive and that was not a penalty shot! I've seen guys beheaded with more time left and no call was made. I guess all of Mulberry's whining has paid off and Betman got on the refs. I think this could be Betman telling the refs to get the Canadian teams out to help boost TV revenues. Crap the Canadian teams would do better with a Russian ref or the American woman ref from the Olympics. 
A team works so hard in a game, without their captain and second leading scorer in the league and Betman and the refs take it away. Who know if Sundin will even be back. They think his wrist maybe fractured...so where was the penalty on that play mr Betman?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES  
 GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES  
 GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

for the first time in my life I changed he channel during a Flyers game and didn't put it back.  Does that make me a frontrunner? no, I stick by them win or loose but not being able to score in four games is another story. if they aren't trying their hardest to win a game I'm not going to waste my time trying to watch.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2002)

@ Albob!   

digger, the Isles player had a clear path to the goalie, and his feet were clearly taken out from under him.  In the regular season, I can see the ref just calling a penalty.  But the ref _has_ to make that a penalty shot, given the situation.  I don't think you can blame the officiating, that's just part of the game.  Of course, this is all just my opinion, so we can debate it all day.  

Speaking at whining about officiating, did anyone see Brian Burke pissing and moaning about the officiating in the Wings/Canucks series.  Somebody shove a cock in his mouth and shut him up.


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES
> GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES
> GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES    GO EAGLES



at least we have something to look forward to huh


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_changed the channel during a Flyers game and didn't put it back



After the second period I just turned the damn set completely off.  OK boys, one fan for sale here, CHEAP!  Any particular bandwagon I should be looking at?  (Screw you Digger, no way in hell am I gonna root for the Leafs........or the Red Wings...........or the Devils.............or......................Ahhhhh screw the whole damn thing.  When does football start?   )


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> After the second period I just turned the damn set completely off.  OK boys, one fan for sale here, CHEAP!  Any particular bandwagon I should be looking at?  (Screw you Digger, no way in hell am I gonna root for the Leafs........or the Red Wings...........or the Devils.............or......................Ahhhhh screw the whole damn thing.  When does football start?   )




So cheer for Chicago.  They've only scored one goal all series too.  

I saw part of the Drew Bledsoe news conference yesterday, and all I could think of was "Damn, three more months until training camps get in full swing."


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

three months seems too long now


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_So cheer for Chicago.



Yeah, I thought about that but it wouldn't really be like changing teams at all, would it?


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

I have always like St. louis, so that is the team I pic.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> @ Albob!
> 
> digger, the Isles player had a clear path to the goalie, and his feet were clearly taken out from under him.  In the regular season, I can see the ref just calling a penalty.  But the ref _has_ to make that a penalty shot, given the situation.  I don't think you can blame the officiating, that's just part of the game.  Of course, this is all just my opinion, so we can debate it all day.


Well actually he was on the outside ice trying to cut in toward the net. This is not a clear and direct route to the net. If so fact so, there should not have been a penalty shot, a penalty for sure, he was tripped but not a penalty shot.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, in my opinion, he was alone on the goalie, and the defenseman took him out.  If I was an Islanders fan and a penalty shot was NOT called, I would have been outraged.  

It doesn't really matter, because the Isles are going down in 7 anyway.


----------



## digger1 (Apr 25, 2002)

Isles may win in 6, Sundin is GONE Broken bone is his wrist. Out for the season, kaput, finished, done, history, toast, put a fork in'em they're cooked. Another season over for the Leafs, and this year had such poetential. Well you all know what poetential did.
Okay, CFL and then NFL. Some great golf still to watch and play.
Bye, bye Leafs 2001-2002


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

anyone here the comments made by vancouver GM?

taken from NHL.COM
BURKE BLASTS
Vancouver president and general manager Brian Burke strongly criticized the officiating in the Canucks' playoff series with Detroit on Wednesday, pointing to the number of Red Wings allowed to talk to the officials after a whistle; lengthy line changes; scrums after whistles and a lack of respect for his young team against a Detroit Wings roster stacked with Hall of Famers. "I want to point out to the officials that Todd Bertuzzi does not play for Detroit," Burke said. "It just looks like that because he is wearing two or three red sweaters all the time." 


I saw it on nhl tonight and again on sportcenter and laughed my ass off.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2002)

Brian Burke is a whining bitch.  Powerplays in the series are Detroit 17, Vancouver 16.  How is that favoritism?  His team is squandering a golden opportunity to upset the #1 seed, so naturally he blames the officiating.  He ought to blame his players or coach.


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

I agree with you for the most part but I found his comments to be hysterical


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 25, 2002)

You fickle Philly fans. 

I'm getting a little worried about the Leafs. The first loss to NY was acceptable, but the second loss has me worried. Also, with Sundin out, it puts alot of pressure on Mogilny, Corson, Tucker, etc.

It could be a tough road now without Sundin, but hopefully the Leafs will dig deep and pull it off.


----------



## seyone (Apr 25, 2002)

yeah, i agree without out Sundin they could be in trouble. 
how about the kings win tonight?  and what of the Boston/Montreal game and that cheap shot? OUCH!! hopefully the league really enforces a harsh penelty for that.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You fickle Philly fans.



Huh?   Care to elaborate?  Oh, you mean because we've already started looking forward to football because our team has decided to piss away the rest of the hockey season?  How's that fickle?  I can only be tortured so much before I look elsewhere for entertainment.   

P.S. to IAB:  Cheer for Chicago, eh?  Any other bright ideas?   Actually I was right there with you and was cheering my ass off when they scored those three beautiful goals last night.  Oh well, anybody have a team they REALLY want to loose?  I can almost guarantee it will happen if I start rooting for them.


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2002)

It looks like the Flyers have one more shot at scoring a goal tonight notice id didn't say "win" who thinks they can do it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2002)

shit, I thought they'd score in game 4, so I'm not betting on them to score tonight.  Why should this game be any different than the others?


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2002)

they even decided to change goaltenders for tonight LOL, yeah thats their problem.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2002)

Their goaltending, although not spectacular, is playing well enough to win games.  Another brilliant coaching move to fire up the offense.


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2002)

after what happened the other night, i wouldn't doubt if you never see Cechmanek play for the Flyers again.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2002)

I think they should put ALBOB in net.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

Hell no!!!  Make me a winger.  At least I'd crash the damn net, something the Flyers haven't done in what, a year and a half?   What the hell ever happend to parking John Leclair in the goal mouth and slamming rebounds home?  Oh that's right, you have to take a shot before you can HAVE a rebound.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> after what happened the other night, i wouldn't doubt if you never see Cechmanek play for the Flyers again.



What happened? Besides the loss, obviously. I keep hearing people say Cechmanek did something,but I didn't see it. Did he throw a fit or something?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_What happened?



I'm not going to speak for seyone but if history holds true he's right.  Philly has a bad habit of blaming all their problems on goal tending.  Yeah, like it's his fault they haven't scored since Lord Stanley was just an apostle.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2002)

I understand Flyer fans' frustration, but don't count them completely out of it yet.  If nothing else, the Senators have proven that they can fold like a went tent come the playoffs.  There is still some shred of hope left for Philly.  If they were playing New Jersey or Toronto, I'd say there's no chance.  But Ottawa has not proven anything over the past ten years.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

My ray of hope was Chicago's performance last night.  If......again I say IF the Flyers were watching they hopefully took a lesson that goal scoring droughts ALWAYS end sometime.  If Philly breaks out tonight and slams home three or four goals I don't think they'll give the game away like Chicago did.  And IF again, IF they win tonight I agree they still have a chance to come back against Ottawa.   It's Friday and I'm headed out the door.  Hopefully my Flyers flag won't be a half mast when I yak at ya' on Monday.   See ya'


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I understand Flyer fans' frustration, but don't count them completely out of it yet.  If nothing else, the Senators have proven that they can fold like a went tent come the playoffs.  There is still some shred of hope left for Philly.  If they were playing New Jersey or Toronto, I'd say there's no chance.  But Ottawa has not proven anything over the past ten years.



OUCH! That was harsh! I agree though. I was watching the media interview Alfredsson and everyone seemed to be talking like the Sens have already won, and won the Stanley Cup at that! I thought to myself, relax people,it's only the first round and Ottawa has a way of screwing things up.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_ I was watching the media interview Alfredsson and everyone seemed to be talking like the Sens have already won,



I hope the Flyers saw that interview.  Maybe that's what it'll take to finally light a fire under their asses.  

(Sorry, this time I AM outta here. )


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 26, 2002)

The Flyers are outta there!

Leafs win game 5 and now lead the series 3-2.


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2002)

OMG,the Senators made it through the first round!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Who's next?
The first time they pull out of the first round without SHOCKING!!!
Hmmmmmmmmmmm...Go Sens go!!!
But I will NEVER,you hear mmafiter,NEVER sheer for da Buds!!!!



NEVER!!!!


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> What happened? Besides the loss, obviously. I keep hearing people say Cechmanek did something,but I didn't see it. Did he throw a fit or something?



PHilly has a habit of blaming goaltending on everything.  like last season when we got elimenated by buffalo, it was cecho's fault that the flyers couldn't play infront of him. go back to Hextall, he would be among the league leaders in save% and GAA and still if he allowed a bad goal that would be all you would hear. 
so cechmanek has this stacked against him plus during game 4 when they went down 2goals to 0 he made a big stink and later criticized the team and he has done it before. he has made comments in the past saying he is not treated fairly by Philly and wasn't sure if he wanted to stay here.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2002)

Well, at least Philly scored a goal.  That's got to hurt, to lose in overtime after taking a penalty.  But Primeau took a good penalty, so you can't blame him for that.

I really didn't like that hit Darcy Tucker put on Peca.  Sure, it was "legal", but Tucker came in real low, and you just knew Peca was screwed as he went airborne.  Tucker should have stayed high, instead of crouching down like he did.  Borderline hit, if you ask me.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_I really didn't like that hit Darcy Tucker put on Peca.



He got a bit of payback yesterday.


----------



## Shmoo (Apr 29, 2002)

[I really didn't like that hit Darcy Tucker put on Peca.  Sure, it was "legal", but Tucker came in real low, and you just knew Peca was screwed as he went airborne.  Tucker should have stayed high, instead of crouching down like he did.  Borderline hit, if you ask me. [/QUOTE]

Peca was too busy admiring his pass. When guys like Tucker are on the ice you have to know where they are and be ready for them.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 29, 2002)

The "Big Game 7" boys and girls!  Go Leafs Go!  As far as Tucker goes, he takes it as well as he dishes it out.  Corson did a real stupid thing.  Kicking a guy    WTF is that all about?  Just kick his a$$ or get your's kicked, but jeezus, don't kick the guy!  Going to be an awesome game!  I'll be glued to the tube!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, baby!  Game 7 tonight!!!  There is nothing better than an NHL playoff game 7.  Most of them are better than the Super Bowls.  I don't care who wins, it'll just be damn entertaining to watch.


----------



## Shmoo (Apr 30, 2002)

LEAFS WIN!!!!!!!!    

A well rested, injury free Ottawa team is next. It won`t be easy but Ottawa`s not playing philly now.

Go Leafs Go


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> LEAFS WIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> A well rested, injury free Ottawa team is next. It won`t be easy but Ottawa`s not playing philly now.
> ...



AMEN!  It'd be nice to see "THE CUP" back in Toronto!  It's been to long!


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Leeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaafs!!!!

Toronto will kick Ottawa's ass like they always do. 

Btw. Philly fired thier coach.......again! Do you think there may be some ego problems on that team, and that's why they can't gel?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2002)

Toronto is going to plow through Ottawa with little difficulty, as will my Red Wings through St. Louis.

I think that San Jose/Colorado series will be very interesing to watch!


----------



## seyone (May 1, 2002)

SJ took game one tonight, Iagree IAB it should be a good series. 
I think St. Louis will give Detroit some trouble and Ottawa is gonna get beat in 5. 

so Philly fired another coach, so whats new? When is it Clarkes turn? I'm curious to see what coach will be willing to come here and to see what kind of offseason moves we will make. Philly needs goaltending.  I don't think Bouch will make a great NHLstarter and Cechmanek won't be back.


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

Here's a name for Bobby Clarke to ponder; Byron Dafoe.  He's a free agent now who's been grumbling for a while about not having decent support put in front of him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 2, 2002)

Can the Flyers afford yet another high-priced player?


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing IAB.  My first thought is that Oats is history.  He was a desperation move when both Primeau and Roenick were hurt right before the play-offs and he's not young anymore.  If they drop him and Cechmanek I think Dafoe becomes affordable.  The flip side of that coin is that Dafoe isn't young anymore either.  Would he be able to carry the team for an entire season?


----------



## seyone (May 2, 2002)

PHilly has to do something. Dafoe might be a good choice. as far as being able to afford him, Philly has pretty deep pockets.


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

Speaking of "deep", here's a question.  Who's fault was the breakdown?  I just got done reading all the stories about Barber's firing and the general concensus is that he wasn't a "people person" and therefore lost the respect of the players.  Does that wash with you?  I realize that may be a bit of an over-simplification on my part but really, "He didn't show us the respect we deserve" just sounds childish to me, coming from professional athletes.  If it's true that they came to him with problems and got absolutely no help in resolving them I agree, there was a problem.  But to just whine about not getting respect disgusts me.  Get your ass out on the ice and EARN some damn respect if you want it!


----------



## seyone (May 2, 2002)

I think they are just being childish, respect the coach or not they are getting millions to play the game.  
the thing I find funny about the whole situation is that when Lindros criticized the training staff he gets the boot, when the team criticizes the coach he gets fired.


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_the thing I find funny about the whole situation is that when Lindros criticized the training staff he gets the boot, when the team criticizes the coach he gets fired.


Bit of a contradiction, eh?  From what I understand Clarke and Barber are/were very close friends too.  Despite all the criticism I always thought Clarke was the best GM around, I'm starting to have my doubts now.   I stand by earlier statements I made about Barber making some dumb moves.  (Or more correctly, NOT making moves when he needed to.)  But still, the players are there to PLAY, not RUN the team.


----------



## seyone (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> But still, the players are there to PLAY, not RUN the team.



couldn't have said it better


----------



## seyone (May 2, 2002)

check this out Clarke Must Go Online Store
http://www.cafepress.com/cp/store/store.aspx?storeid=clarkemustgo


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

OWWWWW.......that's harsh.


----------



## digger1 (May 2, 2002)

Im a Leafs fan all the way, but they're beatup, tired and hurt. Also, Cujo just hasn't looked himself. Is he still hurt. No Sundin also. Good thing this game is at home, but don't be surprised if the Sens blow the Leafs out. What with the health, good goaltending and fresh legs. All that said,
GO LEAFS GO!


> GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

Ya' know, if I didn't agree with you so much this would be the perfect opportunity to slam you for making excuses before the round has even started.


----------



## digger1 (May 2, 2002)

You gett'n soft? Never stopped you before. As you recoginized, not excuses just observations. Just as I observed the Flyers, oh, not in the second round, to bad. The Sens fans should remember, there not playing the Flyers this round and no matter how hurt and tired the Leafs are they'll come out tough and mean. Like I said it's not the Flyers this time, all you Sens fans (are there any?).
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_ Like I said it's not the Flyers this time, all you Sens fans (are there any?).
> GO LEAFS GO!



Yeah, go ahead and laugh now but remember, you're not playing the Islander's this time either.


----------



## digger1 (May 2, 2002)

That's true. The Islanders were tough, Flyers weren't. The Sens didn't have to do much to out muscle the Flyers, they will against the Leafs.
Whoever comes out of the East will be a bloody mess and will probably not compete against the West. Not because of skill level but because they'll be so beat up. Do they even hit west of Detroit?


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_Do they even hit west of Detroit?


I don't think so, they're too busy combing their hair.


----------



## seyone (May 2, 2002)

damn I couldn't believe how bad a beating the Sens dished out tonight. caught me off gaurd.


----------



## mmafiter (May 3, 2002)

Good Lord! The Leafs better reach down and pull up thier pants after the buttf@cking they took for three periods!

You can really see how beat up they are, but I think they will pull through.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2002)

What the hell happened to Toronto last night!?  WOOOOW!

I hate the Blues.  HATE HATE HATE.  They are a bunch of cheap, dirty, HACKS.  What's with the run Keith Tkachuck put on Dominik Hasek with less than a minute left?  What a bunch of pussies.


----------



## digger1 (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_
> Im a Leafs fan all the way, but they're beatup, tired and hurt. Also, Cujo just hasn't looked himself. Is he still hurt. No Sundin also. Good thing this game is at home, but don't be surprised if the Sens blow the Leafs out. What with the health, good goaltending and fresh legs. All that said,
> GO LEAFS GO!


Well looks like I nailed that, to bad.
 Basicly it was a 0-0 game after  24 mins. I don't think the Sens have been hit so hard so often (nothing like playing the Flyers is it boys). By the third period they had their heads on a swivel. The Leafs had more scoring chances in the third than the Flyers had in 5 games. 
Now onto Sat. The Leafs will  win 3-1. Boy could we use Sundin right about now. Oh well they beat a tough Islanders team without him and will have to do the same with the Sens.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## seyone (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> What the hell happened to Toronto last night!?  WOOOOW!
> 
> I hate the Blues.  HATE HATE HATE.  They are a bunch of cheap, dirty, HACKS.  What's with the run Keith Tkachuck put on Dominik Hasek with less than a minute left?  What a bunch of pussies.



oh come on, that was hardly a run. If you watch the replay you will see that he barely made contact with him and that hasek is the worlds biggest flopper.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2002)

Barely a run??  He want a Hasek full steam.  Good thing for Hasek Keith Tkachuk just has bad aim.  It doesn't matter.  Tkachuk is so brittle, he'll probably injure himself soon and miss the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_ What's with the run Keith Tkachuck put on Dominik Hasek


Kind of like the run Domi took at Lalime.


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2002)

Ok,so da Buds took dat one,butt it was a great game!!!
Hats off to them!!!


Da Buds 3       Da Sens 2    in the third OT!!


Monday back in Taxeville!!!
We win...


----------



## mmafiter (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Monday back in Taxeville!!!
> We win...



Oh please!  Stop deluding yourself Dero, it's embarassing.

_Some bullshiat from Albob_ 



> Kind of like the run Domi took at Lalime.



What! What!?! Domi tripped over the defenceman and flew into Lalime. You can see in the replay that he was tripped!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2002)

Red Wings are up 2-0. 

What's with the 8-2 thumping the Avs put on LA?


----------



## Dero (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Oh please!  Stop deluding yourself Dero, it's embarassing.


Eh,we will just have to wait 'til tomorrow and then we'll see.
DA Sens on TOP of DA Buds!!!


----------



## digger1 (May 6, 2002)

The Leafs are playing on heart, guts and balls. They're beat up, hurt and exhausted, and still they just keep on coming. Even without, their top deffenceman and forward they're giving a well rested Ottawa team all they can handle.
Now you've seen why Cujo is THE #1 goalie in the world. 54 stops, 21 in ot alone. It's going to be tough in Ottawa but a split gives homeice back to the Leafs.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> What! What!?! Domi tripped over the defenceman and flew into Lalime. You can see in the replay that he was tripped!


You're exatly correct, he was tripped.  If he wasn't he would have run into Lalime standing up.  Either way Domi charged Lalime.


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Eh,we will just have to wait 'til tomorrow and then we'll see.
> DA Sens on TOP of DA Buds!!!


I hate to say it...  

BUT I TOLD YOU SO!!!   
-Ottawa 3
-Toronto 2
That's all I had to say 

He,he...
Ooooh,pouring da vinegar into da wound!!!


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2002)

Oh please!  Stop deluding yourself Dero, it's embarassing.


----------



## mmafiter (May 6, 2002)

Dammit! The Leafs will pull through, don't you worry, the Leafs WILL pull through.

They need to stop playing pansy hockey and get back to playing like they did against New York.


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Dammit! The Leafs will pull through, don't you worry, the Leafs WILL pull through.
> 
> They need to stop playing pansy hockey and get back to playing like they did against New York.


Hmmmm...I feel you should be posting this in da FUQ thread!!!!


----------



## seyone (May 7, 2002)

at least the Leafs have an excuse for not winnning, the Flyers on the other hand had none at all.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2002)

Somebody get Cujo a pacifier.  WHAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

I would not be suprise if CuJo would be sitting out the next one...TO COOL OUT!!! 
Tomorrow,hmmmm,in Ottawa,I think they will WIN again!!!
Yes I'm talking of Da Sens,who else?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

I don't know Cujo that well but I don't think sitting him would cool him out.  As a matter of fact, I think it would have the opposite effect.  What he needs is support.  His defensemen are leaving him hanging like the Lone Ranger.  But then again, I'm rooting for the Sens so screw Cujo.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2002)

The Sens are impressing me.  I thought they'd be out in five.  Even more impressive are the Sharks.  If they get passed Colorado, I will be a very nervous Wings fan.  I fear the Sharks more than the Avs.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

But nobody is talking of Da Canadians...
Fack 'em!!!
Go Sens go!!!
Albooby you suprise me,would have thought you would cheer for Colorado!!!
Ah well,Go SENS GO!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

I cheered for the Avs last year because I wanted Ray Borque to win a cup, that's it.  He's gone and they're the defending champs so I'm obligated to cheer for their demise.  The only team I'd ever want to successfully defend the cup would be the Flyers..........................They just have to win it FIRST!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 8, 2002)

Leafs tie the series. Bite me Dero!


----------



## Brian_m35 (May 9, 2002)

Did you see that the Ottawa city council has enacted "Cujo's Law"?

May 8, 2002 
OTTAWA (AP)...

Poking fun at the Toronto Maple Leafs, the Ottawa city council passed a resolution banning complaints about bad officiating inside or within 500 meters of the Corel Centre. 

The mayor and all 21 councilors wore Ottawa Senators jerseys to their meeting to support the NHL team in its battle against their provincial rivals. 

Later Wednesday, the Maple Leafs tied the second-round, best-of-seven series, 2-2, after a 2-1 victory in Ottawa. 

As the meeting was called to order, Mayor Bob Chiarelli suspended the normal rules of order -- for which he cited ``extraordinary circumstances'' -- in order to allow Councilor Rick Chiarelli to introduce a motion declaring the perimeter of the hockey arena an official ``no-cry'' zone. 

``It's called the Cujo Law,'' after Toronto goaltender Curtis Joseph, said Chiarelli. ``For the Leafs, there are two kinds of games: those they lose because of the officiating and those they win despite the officiating.'' 

Toronto Mayor Mel Lastman was not impressed with the motion. 
``Is this an amendment to the `no fun allowed in Ottawa' bylaw?'' asked Lastman, who went on to call Ottawa ``the town that fun forgot.'' 

After Ottawa's Daniel Alfredsson scored the winning goal in Monday's Game 3, Joseph was furious, arguing that he had been interfered with on the play. Leafs forward Darcy Tucker waved a white towel from the bench in mock surrender to the referees. 

Even in Toronto, the complaining did not go over well.  Columnists in both the Toronto Sun and Toronto Star blasted the Leafs for
their constant whining. 

``In Toronto, the Leafs are seen as a fine blend of talent and grit, loaded with classy players,'' wrote Sun columnist Al Strachan. ``Elsewhere they are seen as an group of arrogant, whining bullies more properly ensconced in hockey's dark days of the 1970s than in the present era.'' 

Under the headline ``The lippy Leafs'', Toronto Star hockey columnist Damien Cox gave similar sentiments.  ``But under the guidance of Pat Quinn, the Leafs have also gained the reputation as hockey's most unrelenting whiners, a group that starts  bellyaching as soon as they get to the rink if their cafe lattes aren't quite hot enough,'' Cox wrote. 

``It is Quinn's day-to-day complaining that defines the character of this club, and has opened the door for Darcy Tucker and Shayne Corson to be reviled throughout the sport as divers and constant bitch-artists. To a lesser extent, Tie Domi and Gary Roberts also set the tone for the Leafs many nights with
flailing-of-arms and constant carping.'' 

But not all the Leafs are flailing their arms. Toronto forward Alexander Mogilny thinks referees might be a little kinder to the Leafs if the team acted differently during the regular season. 

``It doesn't happen overnight,'' Mogilny told reporters on Tuesday in Ottawa. ``The whole year, if you're screaming and yelling at the refs ... there's no need for that. If somebody calls you bad names, that's not respect. '`You have to have respect for the refs. They have a difficult job out there. It's not easy.''


----------



## Dero (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Leafs tie the series. Bite me Dero!


There you are!!!
I was waiting for something like dat from ya!!!
Guess you'll have to bite me back on friday and on sunday!!!

That was an ugly game...
AND I'M NOT JUST TALKING OF DA BUDS!!!
That crash into CuJo from dat Senator was unexcusable.He should have had a unsportmanship misconduct (or whatever...)
But please don't tell me that #18 of da Buds was not waiting to see if the puck was in before PUSHING THE NET off of it's moarings(sp)!!( It was not in. )
Back into To. 
Go Sens GO...
Hmmm,I'm saying Ottawa in SIX!!!


----------



## blondie (May 9, 2002)

AVS Decided to wake up and play AVS hockey!!

Series tied 2-2, going back to Colorado!!!!

Sakic & (PETER THE GREAT) Forsberg tied for most points in the playoffs!!!

That is just amazing, how forsberg didn't even play the entire regular season, and then until last night was alone at the top of the point leaders in the playoffs!!!! Talk about dedication!!!!

Then there is Blake!!!!!

During the first round I thought it was pretty petty how the LA fans boo'd Blake each time he touched the puck!!!!

AVS Fans still like their old team members, they don't boo Ricci, or Deadmarsh, or Claude Lemeux, or even Fluery!!!

AVS Fans even stopped saying that the other team SUCKS during games. (They used to chant "RED WINGS SUCK" during games to music played over the PA, but the sports columnists, & talk show hosts said that isn't what a decent teams fanbase does, so it just sort of stopped!!!)

Now does anyone else hate that damn horn that the sharks sound when they score?????


----------



## Dero (May 9, 2002)

Duh...Da Habs choked BIGTIME tonight!!!


----------



## seyone (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Duh...Da Habs choked BIGTIME tonight!!!



yeah they sure did, giving up a 3-0 lead is horrible.
st.louis lost to detroit tonight but almost came back.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 10, 2002)

How 'bout that awesome comeback by the Whalers!?  

And Chris Pronger....OUT FOR THE PLAYOFFS, after getting laid out by Stevie Y!!  
AHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 10, 2002)

Wow! I can't believe Montreal screwed up a 3-0 lead!

They need to stop relying on Theodore so much, there's only so much one guy can do.

Tonight Da Buds, as Dero says, are gonna beat the hell outta the Senators. Go LEAFS GO! Darcy Tucker Rules!


----------



## digger1 (May 10, 2002)

Another Leaf out, Pilar is gone. It's very frustrating watching the St.Jonh's Leafs vs the Ottawa Senators. Leafs are down to their 8th and 9th stringers and still they refuse to giveup. I guess this shows 2 things 1)What a great goalie Cujo really is and 2)What a very smart coach Quinn is.
As for the whinning it's just not happening, Quinn hasn't said boo. And in fact there is a get Toronto mentality around the league right down from Betman to the on ice officals. And really how can anyone from Ottawa say anything negative about Toronto. After 5pm in Ottawa they rollup the sidewalks, and turn out the lights. The city that fun foregot. Can you say boooorrring.

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## seyone (May 10, 2002)

st louis is really going to hurt without Pronger, not only is he one of their top players he was playing 30+ minutes a game.


----------



## Dero (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_
> Another Leaf out, Pilar is gone. It's very frustrating watching the St.Jonh's Leafs vs the Ottawa Senators. Leafs are down to their 8th and 9th stringers and still they refuse to giveup. I guess this shows 2 things 1)What a great goalie Cujo really is and 2)What a very smart coach Quinn is.
> As for the whinning it's just not happening, Quinn hasn't said boo. And in fact there is a get Toronto mentality around the league right down from Betman to the on ice officals. And really how can anyone from Ottawa say anything negative about Toronto. After 5pm in Ottawa they rollup the sidewalks, and turn out the lights. The city that fun foregot. Can you say boooorrring.
> 
> GO LEAFS GO!


Just an aside note...Since when do we attack a city when we are talking of a hockey team???Just wondering? 
See I could easily try to put down the city ot Toronto,butt I won't...Why bother,they do it themsellves...
BUT AS FOR DA BUDS...Hmmmm Ottawa in six!!!
That's all I have to say!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 11, 2002)

Well the ST. John's Leafs lost 4-2, but I smell some bullshiat. Twice, Tucker was knocked out of the play by illegal moves and Ottawa scored both times. Now, I know Tucker has dished hits out, and I'm not whining about that, but the penalties should have been called, especially the last one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 11, 2002)

WOOOOOOW!!!!!!  If I were a Leafs fan, I would be one pissed off person this morning.  But I'm not, so I'm not.  Speaking as a hockey fan who really doesn't care who wins this series, the Leafs got screwed last night.  Not only should that have been a 5 minute major, but that hit is grounds for a suspension.  How the ref didn't call it is beyond me.


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2002)

Now hold on for just one second!!!How many times have I seen DOMI put somebody through the boards and then score,or even Tucker himself and Roberts and NOT GET A PENALTY?
Need I continue?
Sure it was a rough check,are'nt they all?
It was not charging,it was not elbowing,I know,I also played hockey,been hit much harder and I've seen checks that were more inoffencif(softer) and injuries were
 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worst.
There would not be any noise about this check,if it was not a deciding goal...Nobody would say anything if Alfi had not scored after it,it would have been just another routine check...!!!

The old saying for Tucker...(sorry he got injured, butt)
"You live by the sword,you die by the sword!!!"
So there!!!...
I still say Ottawa in 6!!!


BTW,I know that lots will disagree,and I will stand by what I said!
Hmmmm,let's reverse the shoe here,what would you say if Domi had done this,HUH!!!?


What can I say I'm a SENATOR's FAN!!!!
GO Sens go!!!!!
Twirling my white towel!!!!!!


----------



## Shmoo (May 11, 2002)

Hitting hard is one thing but hitting from behind is not allowed. If that was Domi it would have been a major penalty and a suspension. At the very least it should have been a minor penalty.


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2002)

The other thing, I know that Alfi will be a MARKED man.I would'nt be suprise to see him leave on a stetcher at the next game...
BTW,how is Tucker?
Send on da goons...
Butt dat is ok.
RIGHT?


----------



## mmafiter (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Send on da goons...
> Butt dat is ok.
> RIGHT?



No, I don't think it's alright to send in the goons. I'm not even arguing about Tucker getting hurt. It's the lack of a penalty that bothers me. Like I said before; Tucker, Domi, and the others have dished it out, so they shouldn't be too suprised when they get ruffed up themselves. But it's the lack of a penalty call on the play that bugs me.

Also, everyone says that Toronto are the goons, but they're the team with all the freakin' injuries!

I really hope the St. John's Leafs can win this series, but I'm starting to have doubts due to the sheer number of injured players.  You can't say that team doesn't have heart.


----------



## mmafiter (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> BTW,I know that lots will disagree,and I will stand by what I said!
> Hmmmm,let's reverse the shoe here,what would you say if Domi had done this,HUH!!!?
> 
> ...



If it was Domi that checked Alfredsson into the boards like that, I would expect a penalty to be called on the play, at least. Particularly in Domi's case where he was suspended last year for elbowing Neidemyer (sp), I'm sure he would have been ejected from the game.

Back to the original point, if it were a Leaf player who had meted out that check, I would expect and accept the penalty.


----------



## Shmoo (May 12, 2002)

Tucker is out for the rest of the playoffs. With seven regulars out of the lineup  it may be too much for the Leafs to come back in this series. If they have any chance they will need Mogilny to turn his game up  to the next level.


----------



## digger1 (May 13, 2002)

Alfie's hit was a dirty, cheapshot. He hit him from behind, square in the middle of the back. If that was Tucker on Alfred. Tucker would be gone, suspended. So then the samething happens to Domi and it's a penalty. Why? Because Domi was bleeding and the Ref couldn't ignor it. The Ref's initial reaction was to let it go but then he saw the blood gushing from Domi's forehead.

In the final analysis the NHL head office, and officiating staff don't want the Leafs to advance. That is plainly obvious by the one sided officiating. The NHL doesn't like the tough style the Leafs play and are doing everything to keep them out. From the League offices to the on ice officals, the Leafs have to battle everyone and they're doing it. The question is how long can they keep going with 7 regulars out? It's very frustrating watching the St. John's Leafs vs the Ottawa Senators. Another reason why Quinn is the top coach in the NHL, and guys like Martin are just greasy slimeballs.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 13, 2002)

You gotta give the Leafs all kinds of credit for pushing the series to seven games.  That's going to be a hell of a game seven!!!  Leafs fans should be THANKING the Ottawa guy who nailed Domi.  That five minute power play is the reason the Leafs were able to win yesterday.  They came up HUGE on that power play, something they desperately needed to do at that point in the game.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2002)

All I can say is what about those *CANES???*


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 13, 2002)

To HELL with the Canes!  They should have never left Hartford!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2002)

I'm surprised Carolina made it past the first round, much less leading the second round!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 13, 2002)

I honestly don't see any possible way Montreal can beat them twice in a row.  Hard to believe the Canes could very well be in the conference finals.  They just plain SUCKED in Hartford the 20 years they were here.  It would be good to see Ron Francis win a cup with that team.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2002)

What I saw and kept up with them this year, they were pretty much off and on all year! But I guess they are getting their act together at the right time!


----------



## Dero (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> You gotta give the Leafs all kinds of credit for pushing the series to seven games.  That's going to be a hell of a game seven!!!  Leafs fans should be THANKING the Ottawa guy who nailed Domi.  That five minute power play is the reason the Leafs were able to win yesterday.  They came up HUGE on that power play, something they desperately needed to do at that point in the game.


How right you are!!!'Did you get the license plate # of that  car that hit Domi???
Yes that was indeed uncalled for and yes that stupidity was the reason the Buds won yesterday's game!!!
And I will admit that I was wrong,in calling Ottawa in 6...





Ottawa in 7,so I was off by a game!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 14, 2002)

Speaking of getting hit by cars, what the hell happened to Montreal last night??


----------



## ZECH (May 14, 2002)

CANES whooped a$$!!! Headed to conference finals!! 8 to 2 baby!!


----------



## digger1 (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Speaking of getting hit by cars, what the hell happened to Montreal last night??


SIZE. Canes are huge, Canadians are small and fast . The series against Boston and the Canes took so much out of them physically they just had nothing left. What was that stupid misconduct call against Gilmor? He slammed the pbox door and the glass broke. Is that his fault? Jackass officials in the NHL these days!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_ What was that stupid misconduct call against Gilmor? He slammed the pbox door and the glass broke. Is that his fault? Jackass officials in the NHL these days!



I have mixed feelings about that call.  No, it's not his fault the glass was weak.  But at the same time YES, it's his fault for slamming the door in the first place.  He was so pissed about getting the tripping penalty (which he fully deserved) he lost his cool and slammed the pbox door.  Even if the glass hadn't broken I still think he would have deserved the misconduct penalty.  

Caveat:  I freely admit I dis-like Doug Gilmore with a passion so the above opinion MAY..........let me re-emphasize MAY be tainted by my personal feelings.


----------



## digger1 (May 14, 2002)

Yeah, it's okay to call the ref an f'n a'hole, but please don't slam the door. Good grief.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_ it's okay to call the ref an f'n a'hole



I'm pretty sure most refs would give you a game mis-conduct for that one.


----------



## digger1 (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure most refs would give you a game mis-conduct for that one.



Are you kidding me? This isn't the National Volleyball League. The players in the NHL have the most filthy mouths and give it to the ref's all the time. It's embarassing when the mic's get left on and you hear what the players are saying out there.
Oh and by the way.

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_ The players in the NHL have the most filthy mouths and give it to the ref's all the time.



I completely agree but I'm still pretty sure they draw the line at calling the ref an f'n a-hole.


----------



## Shmoo (May 14, 2002)

LEAFS WIN!!!!!! 
Bring on the huricanes

GO LEAFS GO!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> And I will admit that I was wrong,in calling Ottawa in 6...
> Ottawa in 7,so I was off by a game!!!



Hey, good call Dero!


----------



## Dero (May 14, 2002)

You been waiting for me mmafiter...



Go Sharks go!!!!!!!!!!


I think somebody forgot to tell the sens that this was a DO or DIE game!!!
They were playing like it was the first game of da season...
THEY SUCKED!!!!


BTW,congrats to you BUDS,for a team that was down seven regular players(injuries) they played with heart,something the Sens were lacking bigtime!!!

Hats of to da BUDS...

Now the Canes can whoop their a$$es...
Go Sharks GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 14, 2002)

Now the Canes can whoop their a$$es...
Go Sharks GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/QUOTE]

I THINK NOT!     Toronto's on a roll!  They gonna open a can of whoop a$$ on the Canes!  Canes are just lucky they made the playoffs in the first place.  What makes you think that the Sharks have enough bite to finish off the Avs anyways???


----------



## Dero (May 14, 2002)

We'll have to wait 'till tomorrow night,won't we???
I think the Sharks are going to take a BIG BITE OUTTA the Avs!!!
To start off with,then the Canes will whoop da BUD'S A$$ on thursday!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 15, 2002)

Congrats to the Leafs.  Even with a beat up roster, they managed to survive and advance.

I pick the Hurricanes in six.  They are fully healthy, and they are just plowing through their games right now.


----------



## digger1 (May 15, 2002)

It all comes down to heart. Heart, grit, guts, balls. The Leafs were willing to sacrafice, to dive in front of slapshots, to be hit face first into the boards. They were willing to be champions.

They may not win Thursday, but they will win the series in 6 and advance to play Detroit in the finals.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Well first off CONGRATS to the Leafs.  When Digger said heart, grit, guts, balls truer words have never been spoken.  I don't like them but I sure as hell RESPECT them.  Awesome performance throught the entire roster.

Second and last, I'm SOOOOO depressed.  Last nights game just reminded me how horrible Philly did because I thought they were back on the ice but wearing Sen's jerseys.


----------



## digger1 (May 15, 2002)

Thanks ALBOB. You know I was thinking the samething, "These guys beat the Flyers? How bad can Phili be?" No disrespect, but that's a hell of a payroll for such a poor performance. And now Hitchcock comes in as the 6th coach in six yrs.


----------



## ZECH (May 15, 2002)

Let's go CANES! I think they will win in 6.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_And now Hitchcock comes in as the 6th coach in six yrs.



It's all part of Bobby's master plan.  Just you wait and see, in 10 or 20 years we're gonna RULE the NHL.


----------



## Shmoo (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Let's go CANES! I think they will win in 6.



Let`s not forget the Leafs best offensive player Sundin will be back sometime in this series with fresh legs. The Leafs will have the edge in goaltending with Joseph, Irbe will be facing alot more shots than Montreal could muster up. 

The leafs in 6 maybe 7.  

Go LEAFS Go!!!!!


----------



## Dero (May 15, 2002)

Well I think that the Canes will have more heart then Ottawa ever had!!!Man that team is heartless!!!
Yes I'm talking of da Sens!!!


Go CHARKS GO!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 15, 2002)

Damn! I was hoping the San Jose Sharks would get rid of Colorado. I'm getting sick of watching Colorado in the stanley cup finals.


----------



## Dero (May 16, 2002)

Yeah I know what you mean...It would had been nice,
Da CHARKS against DA CANNES!!
But heck!!!
At least those losers had more heart then those filthy heartless SENS!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 16, 2002)

Hey Dero, sorry about the Sharks.  Guess you'll have to cheer on a real team like.... say.... the LEAFS!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Damn! I was hoping the San Jose Sharks would get rid of Colorado. I'm getting sick of watching Colorado in the stanley cup finals.




Don't worry...Colorado won't get past Detroit.  The winner of this series wins the Cup.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_Don't worry...Colorado won't get past Detroit.  The winner of this series wins the Cup.



My brain tells my you're right, my heart says ANYBODY but Detroit or Colorado!!!    (Or the Leafs for that matter.  Go Canes!  )


----------



## seyone (May 16, 2002)

I was really hoping SJ would win last night, I just can't stand to see Roy shutting them out in game 7.


----------



## Dero (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Hey Dero, sorry about the Sharks.  Guess you'll have to cheer on a real team like.... say.... the LEAFS!


 NEVER!!!    
For some reason,I HATE da Buds!!!
Always did/do and will...


----------



## jonny69 (May 19, 2002)

sorry guys but colorado will win again!


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> NEVER!!!
> For some reason,I HATE da Buds!!!
> Always did/do and will...



Well everyone, it would seem that I have struck a nerve here in our friend Dero.  Now, don't we all feel sorry for him and his poor Sharks.     Well, just so I know I haven't offended poor Dero, I would like to take the moment to let him know that the LEAFS will win the series (maybe the cup), and that they don't need his support after all.  Now, that been said...

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## mmafiter (May 20, 2002)

Yeah! The Leafs rule! They come out of Carolina with the series tied 1-1 and best of all, most of the injured players have returned. Sundin, Domi, Tucker. Now they are gonna really kick ass.

I have to say though, I haven't seen much of Carolina before the playoff, but I'm pretty impressed with Cole. He's a damn good power forward.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_I'm pretty impressed with Cole. He's a damn good power forward.



And he's a ROOKIE.

That was a pretty sweet give-and-go play on that game winner last night.  


Hey, how about DARREN MCCARTY'S hat trick Saturday??  He kicks ass.


----------



## mmafiter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> Hey, how about DARREN MCCARTY'S hat trick Saturday??  He kicks ass.



Yeah, I thought it was good to see, but even better were all the jokes and great remarks made by McCarty and the other players commenting on it after the game. Pretty funny, suddenly the Detroit locker room turned into amateur night at Yuk Yuks comedy bar.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Yeah, I thought it was good to see, but even better were all the jokes and great remarks made by McCarty and the other players commenting on it after the game. Pretty funny, suddenly the Detroit locker room turned into amateur night at Yuk Yuks comedy bar.


That actually scares the hell out of me.  That team is hitting on all cylinders and is so relaxed they're making jokes at the post game press conferences.  I don't see any other teams doing that.


----------



## digger1 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> That actually scares the hell out of me.  That team is hitting on all cylinders and is so relaxed they're making jokes at the post game press conferences.  I don't see any other teams doing that.


That's because everybody else besides the Wings and Leafs ARE jokes.
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ZECH (May 21, 2002)

I think the canes have the mo going back to toronto after the game winner in ot the other night!!


----------



## ZECH (May 22, 2002)

*O'NEIL SHOCKS LEAFS IN OT!!!!!!!!!!!* 

The Canes shocked the Leafs for the second straight game in OT to win 2 to 1!!!!!!!! Man what a game! Carolina went almost  23 mins. in the 2nd and 3rd period without a shot on goal. Then they open loose and unleash 5 or 6 within several  minutes. And it continued in OT when Jeff O'Neil got the winning goal! Can we believe yet????


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2002)

For the 2nd consecutive night, Baboon falls asleep in between the 3rd period and overtime!   

Man, that third period last night was UGLY.  It's as if all the players had their skates tied together.  They were falling all over each other!  Pretty sweet play by Ronnie Francis to set up the game winner.  Hard to believe that guy is 5th all-time in scoring.


----------



## ZECH (May 22, 2002)

Man, the way they were going at each other was awesome! No wonder they were wore out!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

It was nice to see the refs let them play.  Either team could have been nailed about a dozen times for roughing, hooking, etc but they let them play and what a game it turned out to be.


----------



## tuffguy (May 22, 2002)

The leafs just weren't clicking last night. I figured they would be up for the game baecause of Quinn being rushed to the hospital.

I still believe

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## sawheet (May 22, 2002)

I personally think that the canes our gonna beat the leafs in a game seven third overtime baby


----------



## tuffguy (May 22, 2002)

I hope to see a game seven. there are a few of us from canada who got tickets from ticketmaster for that game

again .... GO LEAFS GO


----------



## stubb (May 22, 2002)

GO LEAFS GO.


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2002)

Man! Another great game last night! Detroit won 2 to 1 in OT! What is it now with 2 TO 1 wins in ot?? Good for viewing though!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2002)

Good for viewing, not good for the blood pressure!  

If the Wings lost that game after dominating the way they did, I would have been very depressed.  It's good to know the Wings won two games with almost ZERO offense from the big guns.  It's been all the 2nd and 3rd line players putting the puck in the net.  If Yzerman, Fedorov, Shanahan, Robitaille, or Hull get it going, the Avs are screwed.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_ If Yzerman, Fedorov, Shanahan, Robitaille, or Hull get it going, the Avs are screwed.



If those guys get going EVERYBODY'S screwed, the Leafs too.  (Not that they're gonna make it past Carolina.   )


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If those guys get going EVERYBODY'S screwed, the Leafs too.  (Not that they're gonna make it past Carolina.   )



Notice my use of the word "or", not "and."    If just one of those guys gets hot, look out!!


----------



## digger1 (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If those guys get going EVERYBODY'S screwed, the Leafs too.  (Not that they're gonna make it past Carolina.   )


Very funny, coming from a guy who's team didn't get out of the first round and only scored ONE goal in doing so. What's that saying about stones in a glass house?
 
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

Hey, like you said, my glass house is already in billions of tiny pieces.  I can throw all the stones I want and there's nothing you can do to hurt me that MY OWN team hasn't already done.   

GO CANES!!!!!


----------



## digger1 (May 24, 2002)

Okay, put a fork in'em they're done, cooked, history. A good run from a team with more injuries that a MASH unit. A good run from a team who had to battle the NHL head office (Bettman) and the on ice officials. If there was a cup for guts, and balls the Leafs would win it, but there's not! So I'll wait another year, keep my blue and white blood in my veins and try to remember 67. This may be premature but to win 3 in a row, 2 in Carolina is asking to much. SO...
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2002)

A Hurricane  just blew through Toronto!! 
And the penalty killers did their job last night on the power plays!!
Carolina will Wrap it up at home!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 24, 2002)

(I'm sitting in front of my Leafs shrine, candles are lit, circus midgets are scampering to and fro, while I perform an ancient vodoo ritual using baby chicken blood on a Carolina team poster)

"Oh hockey Gods, let the chosen ones awaken in time to stop the insolent upstart Hurricanes. Let Sundin have more ice time. Guide Tucker, Domi, and Corson in smashing a few Carolina players into next week. Shove a stick up Reichel's ass to get him motivated and maybe actually touch the puck once in a while."

Dammit! Go Leafs GO!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2002)

LMAO @ Mmafiter!!


----------



## Dero (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> (I'm sitting in front of my Leafs shrine, candles are lit, circus midgets are scampering to and fro, while I perform an ancient vodoo ritual using baby chicken blood on a Carolina team poster)
> 
> "Oh hockey Gods, let the chosen ones awaken in time to stop the insolent upstart Hurricanes. Let Sundin have more ice time. Guide Tucker, Domi, and Corson in smashing a few Carolina players into next week. Shove a stick up Reichel's ass to get him motivated and maybe actually touch the puck once in a while."
> ...



   
I think da Buds need 
Ya feel like a sinking ship?


----------



## mmafiter (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This coming from a man with experience in that feeling! The Senators went down easier than a cheerleader after a football game!


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

And then I said...Yeah butt she likes it!!!
That none of your black magic will ever help the downfall of 
DA BUDS!!!
 
Then you sent me a card,that I just  MAO!!!   
Then Schmoo will say something to the respect of the bragging from down the street of where he lives... I think!!!


----------



## Shmoo (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> And then I said...Yeah butt she likes it!!!
> That none of your black magic will ever help the downfall of
> DA BUDS!!!
> ...



Dero I did say something about not having to hear Senator fans brag if they had beatin the Leafs, but someone deleted my post even though I was only joking around. I guess someone doesn`t have a sense of humour  and ain`t a Leaf fan.


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> 
> 
> Dero I did say something about not having to hear Senator fans brag if they had beatin the Leafs, but someone deleted my post even though I was only joking around. I guess someone doesn`t have a sense of humour  and ain`t a Leaf fan.


No the site had some corrupted data yesterday we lost about 400 posts,that's why I posted the way I did in my last post...
It's not because somebody is not a Bud's fan...
Butt I think it would had been a great move from a mod!!!
   

EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE GOING
DOWNTONIGHT!!!    !!!


Just like da Sens went down.


----------



## sawheet (May 25, 2002)

leafs are going down tonight even though the are up one to ziltch right now   anybody else watching...........


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

Yeah!!!But that's no lead!!!
Look at all the stupid penalties they are taking...
No disipline!!!
Come out of the box,to go back in da box...Way to go Mcabb!!! 
Sorry...THEY GO DOWN TONIGHT!!!



mmafiter,Schmoo, you hear dat?
THEY ARE GOING  DOWN
Get da rakes out...It's raking time...


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

Don't worry da unavoidable will still happen,keep da rakes  out!!!
So I was wrong...TONIGHT!!!
C'mon,bring it on ...I know you are there!!!


----------



## Shmoo (May 25, 2002)

LEAFS WIN!!!!!!   
Back to Toronto to win game 6 and then win game 7 on the road. This team never says die, they play better when they have to win.
It`s Josephs turn to shine, may the team with the hottest goaltender win.

GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

We'll see!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 25, 2002)

That old black magic has me in it's spell.....that old black magic makes you LEAFs do well.

Oh yeah! My little voodoo curse worked. The Hurricanes blow. Actually, the leafs should have lost, but they were saved by Joseph. If there is one thing that drives me crazy about the leafs, is that they seem to lose thier jump in the second and third periods. Cory Cross is a perfect example of this, I watch him skate like an old woman, and I'm yelling at the t.v. because I'm so pissed at his lack of effort.

Oh yeah, and Dero.........you were WRONG again! Ha ha ha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

And like I said in a previous post,no discipline...Mcabb takes a lousy penalty,does his time,comes out of the box and IMMEDIATLY
cross checks another guy...Back for ANOTHER penalty!!!
Both instants were no warranted... 
No discipline!!!


----------



## seyone (May 27, 2002)

the Avs pulled off game 5 and for the fifth straight game they scored the first goal and Detroit scored the second.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2002)

Friggin' Patrick Roy.  Detroit would have already won the series if it weren't for him.  BAH!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2002)

Leafs Going down tonight!!! Like I said Canes in 6!!


----------



## Shmoo (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Leafs Going down tonight!!! Like I said Canes in 6!!



There is more pressure on the Canes to win. The Leafs have played four games in this years playoffs when they had to win to stay alive, they know how to handle the pressure. When the Canes were up 3-1 in the series they were already thinking about the finals. The Leafs can and will comeback and win this series.

In the Wings and Avs series goaltending has been the difference. Roy is a money goalie and is going to be hard to beat,he has been there before and knows what it takes to win Lord Stanley.

Go Leafs GO!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> In the Wings and Avs series goaltending has been the difference. Roy is a money goalie and is going to be hard to beat,he has been there before and knows what it takes to win Lord Stanley.




Patrick Roy is kicking Hasek's butt.


----------



## digger1 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> A Hurricane  just blew  Toronto!!


AHHH! That felt good.
The weather for the Stanley Cup finals. Sorry no hurricanes in the forecast. 
 GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## digger1 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Roy is kicking Hasek's butt.


Oh please, I don't like either of them, but there's so little to choose right now. I'd like Detroit to win so we can have a great Michighan, Ontario series. Who cares or even knows where Colorado even is. After Roy dumped his country in the Olympics I have NO respect for the little cry baby.
Anyway us Leaf fans should stick together.

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2002)

Hey man, I am a Wings fan, so it pains me to see Patrick Roy outplay Hasek.  The last couple of games, the Avs won because of Roy.


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Ok,folks get da racks out!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok,folks get da racks out!!!



What?


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Da Leaves are falling down TONIGHT they will need to be raked!!!
OK I did a spelling mistake,sorry,will you ever forgive me?????
IT'S RAKING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 29, 2002)

In my best announcers voice...."Would you please rise, for the singing of the Canadian national anthem"

Oh Canada....(wipes tear from eye), Our home and native land. True patriot love,  in all thy sons command.(No more Canadian teams going for the cup) With glowing hearts, we see thee rise. The true North, strong and free. From far and wide,  Oh Canada we stand on guard for thee.(What am I gonna watch on t.v. now?) God keep our land,  glorious and free. Oh Canada, we stand on guard for thee. Oh CAAAAAANADA, we stand on guard for theeeeeeeeee. (The Leafs seaon is over)


----------



## mmafiter (May 29, 2002)

The Leafs started last nights game strong and they looked good, but then after the second half of the second period they looked tired and weren't skating. Oh well, the Leafs put on one hell of a post season show anyway. I guess I'll have to break down and cheer for.................The Canes.

I hereby nullify my previous voodoo curse on the Carolina Hurricanes.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

The Carolina Hurricanes are headed to the Stanley Cup Finals!!!!
After O'Neill finally scored on Joseph I thought the game was over. They were 22 seconds away from victory. 22!!!!!!  And Sundin had to do it! But alas, Galinas came up with his first goal of the series in overtime to finally do away with the Leafs!! They will never get past New Jersey......Haaaaaaa!! They showed em! Carolina will win the championship in 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hereby nullify my previous voodoo curse on the Carolina Hurricanes.  [/QUOTE]
Mmafiter, it didn't work!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 29, 2002)

How 'bout those Whalers!?!?!?

Whoever they play in the finals, I predict the Canes will get swept.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

*Wager*

Care to put a little wager on that??


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Wager*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Care to put a little wager on that??




Nnnnope.  Putting a wager on something is a sure way for me to guarantee losing.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

Ha Ha!! Me too! I just thought you might want a spare tire for that new bike!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 29, 2002)

We've got abut five spare tires lying around the apartment already.


----------



## seyone (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> How 'bout those Whalers!?!?!?
> 
> Whoever they play in the finals, I predict the Canes will get swept.  I'm not kidding.



Colorado is a pretty beatup bunch right now and not sure if they will be able to beat the wings on game 7. but I think whoever comes out of the west will beat Carolina in 5 games.


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Well, looks like it will be the Wings!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> Colorado is a pretty beatup bunch right now and not sure if they will be able to beat the wings on game 7. but I think whoever comes out of the west will beat Carolina in 5 games.



The Avs have some injuries, but their top two lines are healthy, as is Patrick Roy.  It should be a great game 7!!!

What was with the Avs coach calling for the measurement on Hasek's stick last night?  What a chicken shit call that was on his part.     He cost his team a power play.  GREAT CALL, COACH.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well, looks like it will be the Wings!!




Maybe!  There is still one game to play, and home-ice advantage means NOTHING in the NHL.


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

That's very true...just look at the canes/leafs series!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2002)

Gee, as teams get eliminated, participation in this thread gets smaller and smaller.


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

*CANES*


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_The Avs have some injuries, but their top two lines are healthy, as is Patrick Roy.



Roy healthy?  Physically, MAYBE.  His brain is DEAD right now!!!



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> What was with the Avs coach calling for the measurement on Hasek's stick last night?  What a chicken shit call that was on his part.     He cost his team a power play.  GREAT CALL, COACH.


I think it was a good gamble.  It was at the end of the period, if he gets the call it's a 5 on 3 powerplay.  If he doesn't get the call, yeah Detroit gets a powerplay but not for a full 2 minutes and also, it's split up by the intermission.


----------



## Rusty (May 30, 2002)

GO WINGS...........My team is gonna win again Friday night.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2002)

Come on!  He wants to gain an advantage by checking the stick!?  That's like saying "We can't find any other way to beat you today, so we're desperate and will try anything."  It made the Avs coach look stupid when he was wrong.  

When I used to play roller hockey, there was a rule that said every player on a team had to have the same color shinpads.  If they didn't and the other team complained, it'd be a 2 minute penalty for the violating player.  However, it was an unwritten rule that NOBODY complain about that.  Players want to win by BEATING the other team, not by some horseshit technicality.  I know this is the NHL and more is at stake, but come on.  Play the damn game, Hartley, and stop being a dick.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

Weeeeeeeell, I agree and I disagree.  I agree that there's WAAAAYYYY too much whining going on.  (Thought that has been reduced significantly with the exit of the Leafs.   )  Shut the f*&% up and play.  I agree that Hartly was grasping at straws by trying to pull that out of his ass.  I DIS-agree about whether or not he should have done it.  You were right about his attitude, he'd given up hope of beating the Wings straight up so, he resorted to trickery.  Hey, when it's a trip to the Stanley Cup finals at stake, I'll take winning with trickery over losing straight up any day.  Call me greedy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2002)

I can see your point of view Albob, even though it's wrong.    But seriously, Barry Melrose made a good point when he said you had better be SURE Hasek's stick is illegal if you make that call.  If the Wings scored on the 4 on 4, Hartley's decision would have come under some major criticism (not that it mattered in the end).

I honestly can not remember _ever_ seeing Scotty Bowman trying for something like that.  It's more of a Mike Keenan move.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_ Barry Melrose made a good point



You'll keep the respect I have for you if you NEVER utter those words again!   The only time Mullett Head makes a good point is when he steals somebody else's script.   (Can you tell I don't have any use for Smellrose?)


----------



## mmafiter (May 30, 2002)

I loved the goal Patrick Roy basically scored on himself because he was hot-doggin'!

I hope the Wings beat the Avs. I'd like to see a Detroit/Carolina series. Whichever western conference team goes on to the final, my brain tells me that Carolina is in trouble, but my heart is hoping thier strong defence and speed can somehow pull them through.

Go Canes'


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_ there's WAAAAYYYY too much whining going on.  (Thought that has been reduced significantly with the exit of the Leafs.   )



DAMN!!!  OK, mmafiter doesn't want to call me a liar, where's digger?


----------



## mmafiter (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> DAMN!!!  OK, mmafiter doesn't want to call me a liar, where's digger?



Oh man, I missed that! I guess we all sometimes miss things, sort of like the Flyers missing thier chance in the post season.


----------



## digger1 (May 31, 2002)

Albob, Im surprised, I would never call you a liar. 
The Flyers missed everything, especially the net, and oh... about 12 million dollars is unused players salary.
I gotta go with Detroit. I can't stand Roy. Talk about whinning...
Either team will walk the Canes in 31/2 games. I say 3.5 because the Canes will throw in the towel and beg for mercey from either the Avs or the Wings. I hate that 1-2-2 trap shiat. Play the game. You guys talk about trickery, with the stick call. That whole trap-crap should be illegal. Wonder why people lose interest in hockey, teams like the Canes and Devils make it soooo boring.
Never thought I'd say it, but,
GO WINGS GO!


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I loved the goal Patrick Roy basically scored on himself because he was hot-doggin'!
> 
> I hope the Wings beat the Avs. I'd like to see a Detroit/Carolina series. Whichever western conference team goes on to the final, my brain tells me that Carolina is in trouble, but my heart is hoping thier strong defence and speed can somehow pull them through.
> ...



W8 must have whacked him on the head!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by digger1 *_
> Albob, Im surprised, I would never call you a liar.
> The Flyers missed everything, especially the net, and oh... about 12 million dollars is unused players salary.
> I gotta go with Detroit. I can't stand Roy. Talk about whinning...
> ...



That's the difference in styles of east and west teams!!


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

The Wings kick ass again tonight.


----------



## digger1 (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> That's the difference in styles of east and west teams!!


Not all east teams play like that. Ottawa, NJ, Carolina, yes, and someothers. The Leafs system is a more traditional open style. More like Detroit.
Ban the trap NOW!


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

Well, One thing I can say is it works good as hell!


----------



## digger1 (May 31, 2002)

Yes it works. It works in slowing down the game. It works to take the skill out of the game. It works if you have a team with no talent and big defencemen. It works to turn people off of hockey.
It works alright


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

LMAO!!!! Well, I'm not real big into hockey until the playoffs started! So I will take your word for it! Sounds like the tarheels old four corners tatic!!


----------



## digger1 (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> LMAO!!!! So I will take your word for it! Sounds like the tarheels old four corners tatic!!


Exactly! It worked too and Dean Smith was a legend.


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

My team is kicking the shit outa the avs.  four in the first is just great.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

There're on a mission!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 31, 2002)

Hahahaha, they just scored again 5 min into the second


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

Goal!!!!!!!   6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (May 31, 2002)

I cant believe they pulled Roy. Avs are playing like shit.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 31, 2002)

Thats it 7 to zip!!!


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

What a fukin sloder...........the avs played like $hit.  I'm a big redwings fan and happier than a fly on cow shit.


----------



## seyone (May 31, 2002)

I thought this might happen, as much as I didn't want to see the Wings advance I we all saw it coming.  It is really gonna kill me to see Hasek win a cup.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2002)

I did not see the game, but I guess the score tells the story!


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I thought this might happen, as much as I didn't want to see the Wings advance I we all saw it coming.  It is really gonna kill me to see Hasek win a cup.



I'm with you on that one


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> What a fukin sloder...........the avs played like $hit.  I'm a big redwings fan and happier than a fly on cow shit.




 

It could have been better.  The Avs could have left Roy in there, and he could have given up 12.  The fucker.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_ It is really gonna kill me to see Hasek win a cup.



I'm most definitely NOT a Hasek fan but he's played at such a high level for so long I think he deserves a cup.  Why don't you want him to win?  (Admittedly, I'd be just as happy to see Ron Francis win a Cup.)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> (Admittedly, I'd be just as happy to see Ron Francis win a Cup.)




He won two with Pittsburgh.  He has enough.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> He won two with Pittsburgh.  He has enough.



A guy with as much class as Francis could never have enough.     Besides, with a suckass team like Pee-burg, they don't count.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> A guy with as much class as Francis could never have enough.




The same can be said for Stevie Y.   

Although Ron Francis did ride Mario to two cups, so I _suppose_ the hockey fan in me would not mind seeing Francis win one more.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

HE rode MARIO????  Who holds the NHL record for most assists???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> HE rode MARIO????  Who holds the NHL record for most assists???




Career or single season?  Well, it'd be Gretzky in either case.

Pittsburgh wins ZERO cups without Mario.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Career or single season?  Well, it'd be Gretzky in either case.


  Are you sure that's not Francis???  Even if it is The Great One, Francis isn't far behind. 



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Pittsburgh wins ZERO cups without Mario.


No argument here but Mario wins ZERO cups without Francis feeding him or Jagr.  Mario was great but he didn't do it alone.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

I believe Francis is 5th all time in scoring.  Gretzky holds the single season assist record with (I believe) 163.  No one else has ever scored 100.  For his career, Wayne has more career assists than the 2nd all time leading scorer (Howe) has points.  Mind numbing, but true.

So we can agree that Pittsburgh needed both Mario and Ronnie to win their cups.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

ALBOB, I just found it.

Career assists:

Gretzky:  1963
Francis:  1187

Francis is ranked #2 all time in assists.  I did not know that!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

I remember them making a huge deal out of it the year he played with Philly because that was the year he took over second place.  (Although I thought it was 1st.)  Oh well, you learned Francis is #2 in all time assists and I learned I need to up my Alzeheimer's medication dosage.


----------



## mmafiter (Jun 4, 2002)

WTF!? It's 7:00 on Tuesday June 4th and there's no Detroit/Carolina game on?!?

I thought there was a game today!


----------



## mmafiter (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> WTF!? It's 7:00 on Tuesday June 4th and there's no Detroit/Carolina game on?!?
> 
> I thought there was a game today!


 Ok, never mind it's started at 8:00. Wooohooo!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> WTF!? It's 7:00 on Tuesday June 4th and there's no Detroit/Carolina game on?!?
> 
> I thought there was a game today!




I prefer the 7:00 starts myself.  I'll never last all three periods.  Hafta get enough sleep to be awake for my 5:00 AM workout.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2002)

Wooooooooooooo! Canes win Game 1, 3 to 2 in OT!!!!!!
If you don't think Carolina can make this a series, sleep on it, and get back to me in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't need to sleep on it... 

Da Wings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2002)

EH, the Wings lost games 1 and 2 to the Canucks as well, then promptly kicked the hell out them the next four games.  No worries.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2002)

That's probably the most points they are going to score on Irbe in one game.....if Carolina can keep their offense going, they, can win it....especially if they can get it to OT!!!!!!!!!!!
Carolina kicked red wing ICE!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> EH, the Wings lost games 1 and 2 to the Canucks as well, then promptly kicked the hell out them the next four games.  No worries.



Well, Detroit and their fans sure are worried! They never expected Carolina to come in there and do that! Shocked!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, this Red Wings fan ain't worried.  It's ONE game.  Do you think Scotty Bowman became the NHL's all-time winningest coach by not knowing how to adjust?  If Detroit can take out the Avs, they can certainly take out the Whale.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Well, this Red Wings fan ain't worried.  It's ONE game.  Do you think Scotty Bowman became the NHL's all-time winningest coach by not knowing how to adjust?  If Detroit can take out the Avs, they can certainly take out the Whale.



Well, I probably have to agree with ya Baboon.....but last couple of days everyone's been talking sweep........now Carolina wins game 1. Nobody expected them to get past the first round against NJ.....And they are playing better every game......no doubt, best ever. That's the first game they have won in Detroit since 1989 when they were in Hartford. I feel the Destiny!!!!!!!!!!!
Detriot is not taking Carolina lightly!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2002)

Well being a RAMS fan, I'm now numb to the upset.  If the Wings lose game 2, I'll be worried.  Detroit is an experienced, veteran team loaded with future Hall of Fame players.  They'll know how to rebound.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2002)

I'll be shocked if Carolina wins both in Detriot!
Split baby......that's all we need!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 5, 2002)

When the game went into overtime, I knew the wings were going down.  Detroit just can't pull it off quick enough in overtime.  They are too defensive.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2002)

Man, I was just watching the video clip of last night's game winner on espn.com.  As much as it sucks that the Wings lost, I find it damn near impossible to be mad at Ron Francis for scoring that goal.  Why couldn't someone else have scored it so I could get pissed?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 5, 2002)

I feel your pain.  As much as I like the wings, I gotta say......I've seen them play a hell of alot better hockey.  They had some pretty sloppy plays.......


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, I agree with both of you, Detriot is a great team, but give Carolina a little credit!!! They are playing better than anyone right now!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey, I agree with both of you, Detriot is a great team, but give Carolina a little credit!!! They are playing better than anyone right now!!



YES they did last night........But wait till thursday night.......


----------



## Shmoo (Jun 5, 2002)

The Red Wings better not take the Canes to light. The Wings defense will take a beating in this series. All their defense but one are under 200 lbs and the Canes forwards are big and fast. The style of play in the west is to carry the puck across the blue line while in the east they like to dump and chase. The Wings defense are older and the Canes forwards on average are a younger group which will be to their advantage.

Detroits experience and having most of their guys play with the pressure of the finals will be their advantage.

The Wings are the favorites to win and should win but I would not be surprised to see the Canes win this series in 6 or 7.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2002)

No one wants to talk about the Wings victory?  This thread would be hopping if the Whalers won last night.  dg573 is out of town, so he has an excuse.  Where are all you other hockey fans!?  

7 shorthanded goals these playoffs for Detroit.  That's unbelieveable!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> No one wants to talk about the Wings victory?  This thread would be hopping if the Whalers won last night.  dg573 is out of town, so he has an excuse.  Where are all you other hockey fans!?
> 
> 7 shorthanded goals these playoffs for Detroit.  That's unbelieveable!


 Who the hell is dg573???
Last night's triple overtime loss was heart breaking......Carolina was so close to winning before they let detriot score with very little time left!! But it did go 3 ot's......good game and Carolina gave them a fit! I think Detriot has the advantage, but they better not slip, Carolina is playing them nose to nose!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

Carolina is playing some damn good hockey, and I give them credit for playing the Wings so tough.  The Wings flat out STOLE game three.  However, if they had a little luck instead of hitting three posts, they could have very well won the game in regulation.  Still, scoring a tying goal with less than 2 minutes left, then surviving in OT on the road.....that was awesome.

I fell asleep between the 1st and 2nd overtimes.


----------



## synth (Jun 10, 2002)

Did you guys and gals see the Wings and Canes game.  Who got hit in the mouth with the puck?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2002)

F*%& %*#(%$)$_##_@++@  
Carolina played probably the worst game of the whole series last night! They couldn't do anything right. Detriot played an awesome game! What about the cheap shot to the mouth with the hockey stick the refs didn't call!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 11, 2002)

That, that was a cheap shot.  Cross-checking a guy in the mouth is not cool.  I am sure the league will look at that.  I think a one game suspension is in order.

Seems like Detroit is putting in the better defensive effort.  The Stanley Cup finals is not the time you want your offense to fall asleep like the 'Canes' have.  Not that I am complaining.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2002)

They also got some great passes last night to make easy goals! Their offense is clicking too, and that is what is going to be hard to beat! I think Carolina will be lucky to make it back to Raleigh!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 11, 2002)

It kills me how much the refs miss.....it's not like the cross-check happened on the opposite end of the rink from where the puck was!

Nice goals by the old Russian dude, Larionov. Always great to see the not-a-hotshot players come through like that, especially in the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## john992 (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you mean NOT-a-hotshot as in a star player?


----------



## john992 (Jun 11, 2002)

Igor Larionov is known as the Russian Gretzky (the best athlete of all-time).  Though Larionov is ageing he still possesses many skills and attributes.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 11, 2002)

Look pal, you're the LAST person I need hockey info from, since I can do searches on the internet for info as well as you can.

What you chose to deliberately misunderstand is that Larionov is NOT a Hull or Yzerman or one of the "hot shots" per se that people expect to do a lot of scoring. He's 41, the oldest player in the NHL, and when he scored on the 9th in overtime, he hadn't scored in 9 games. Get it?

Next time I need you to look something up for me, I'll let ya know. Otherwise, save your energy.


----------



## john992 (Jun 12, 2002)

Look somthing up?  I have been a NHL hockey fan for 25 years!  By the way if you check the ages of Yzerman and Hull you might be surprised to see that they are  right behind MR. Larionov.  Anyhow this wasnt meant to be turned into an argument and im sorry if i offended you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> What about the cheap shot to the mouth with the hockey stick the refs didn't call!!




That dude got a one game suspension.  How much does that suck for him?  If they win the cup tonight, he doesn't get to skate around the ice with it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by john992 *_
> Look somthing up?  I have been a NHL hockey fan for 25 years!  By the way if you check the ages of Yzerman and Hull you might be surprised to see that they are  right behind MR. Larionov.  Anyhow this wasnt meant to be turned into an argument and im sorry if i offended you.




True, Larionov is considered the gretest Russian hockey player of all time.  On a team with Fedorov, Hull, Yzerman, Robitaille, Hasek, Chelios, Lidstrom, and Shanahan, Igor Larionov tends to get overlooked.  He'd be a top line player on any other team.

It's great to see these "older" players competing at such a high level.


----------



## john992 (Jun 12, 2002)

WEll said IAB!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2002)

John, you say you've been a fan for 25 years.  What's your team?  Just wondering.


----------



## john992 (Jun 12, 2002)

Toronto Maple Leafs...


----------



## Shmoo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> That dude got a one game suspension.  How much does that suck for him?  If they win the cup tonight, he doesn't get to skate around the ice with it.



He is lucky to get only 1 game for that. I seen guys get a hell of a lot more than that for a lesser offense. 10 games in my opinion would have been what I would have gave him, not a slap on the wrist.


----------



## mmafiter (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> 
> 
> He is lucky to get only 1 game for that. I seen guys get a hell of a lot more than that for a lesser offense. 10 games in my opinion would have been what I would have gave him, not a slap on the wrist.



I totally agree. Let's look at Tie Domi's elbow to the face of Neidermyer (sp) last year. I believe it was an 8 game suspension and that was an elbow, not a freakin stick!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 14, 2002)

Well the Red Wings Won the Championship!! They deserved it! They were obviously the best team! But I think Carolina gave them a better series than anyone expected even though it was only 5 games. Detriot is probably going to lose several key players...Hasek, Larionov. Carolina hopefully will keep theirs,so hopefully they will be back!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 14, 2002)

Carolina fought the good battle.  A couple more bounces their way, and the series could have gone seven games.  Detroit won't be back next season.


----------



## john992 (Jun 15, 2002)

IAB, who are your picks for the final next year.  Disregard any off season aquisitions that might happen.  BUt as of now who are your picks?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by john992 *_
> IAB, who are your picks for the final next year.  Disregard any off season aquisitions that might happen.  BUt as of now who are your picks?




I like the Bruins in the East.  They are a young team that has shown a lot of improvement each of the last few seasons.  True, they might lose Byron Dafoe and Bill Guerin, but they'll go after someone else if they do.

Colorado in the West.  The only thing that stopped them this year was Detroit, and I don't think Detroit will be back in the finals next year (but I hope I'm wrong!).


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_Colorado in the West.



It'd be damn hard for anybody to argue against that pick.  Roy is gonna have a chip on his should for the entire season.  Yes, he brought it on himself, (with a little help) but he's gonna be playing with fire in his eyes next season.  

GO FLYERS!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 17, 2002)

Not to mention they'll have Peter Forsberg the entire season.

Come to think of it, maybe he should sit out the regular season again.  Missing 82 games seemed to have no impact on his performance.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_Come to think of it, maybe he should sit out the regular season again.  Missing 82 games seemed to have no impact on his performance.



I'd go so far as to say it improved his performance.  He didn't have to go through the wear and tear of the regular season so he hit the play-offs at full strength AND health.


----------



## seyone (Jun 17, 2002)

I wouldn't totally count out Detroit. I wouldn't be suprised to see them and the Avs in the west finals again. I would like to see the Sharks come out of the west next year, but I think Colorado is too strong. Last season I would have thought Philly or Boston would go but what an upset they turned out to be. I still have to pick Philly for next year but we'll see.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_ I still have to pick Philly for next year but we'll see.



Everybody knows where my allegiance lies BUT, I'm worried.  The Philly brand of hockey may have run it's course.  Against the "Trap" or "Lock" or whatever style of defense will be in vogue next year the dump and chase just doesn't seem to be effective.  Sure, Phylly has the biggest bodies in the world out there but if they're too slow to get to the puck before the defenders they're useless.  I think our best chance was a few years ago but they squandered that trying to switch to a European style of hockey in the finals when it was the Broad Street Bullies that had gotten them there.  Their reward was to get swept by the Wings who used the Broad Steet Bully style to crush the Broad Street Bullies.


----------



## seyone (Jun 18, 2002)

I just heard today that Clarke is not going to resign Oats aparently he is content with Michal Handzus. it sucks that they gave up so much for a guy that they had no intention of keeping around.  Another thing htat is bothering me is that Clarke said he will not be picking up and big free agents this offseason with guys like Guerin, Amonte and Holik open.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_Another thing htat is bothering me is that Clarke said he will not be picking up and big free agents this offseason


So does that mean he's going to go into a re-building phase?  I know what you mean about Oats but I was pretty sure that was gonna happen.  That was a desperate attempt to win the cup NOW.  I know the circumstances sucked with Roenik and Primeau hurt but damn, to give up THAT much for one old guy, you know he was trying to buy the cup.


----------



## seyone (Jun 18, 2002)

he was trying to buy the cup and why not? It worked for Colorado last year and Detroit this year. too bad it didn't work here. 
The talk now is that Cechmanek will be the goalie next year and that they aren't going after anyone. that was a real suprise to me. them trading Bouch. wasn't such a suprise.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_The talk now is that Cechmanek will be the goalie next year and that they aren't going after anyone. that was a real suprise to me. them trading Bouch. wasn't such a suprise.


HOLY CRAP!!!!  I need to get my a$$ back to the hockey sites.  I didn't know either one of those little tid bits!!!   I thought Cechmanek was un-happy and wanted to leave?   Or did he GET happy after Boucher left?


----------



## seyone (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought the same thing about cecho. as far as I know the players still don't like him but the orginazition still thinks he is the #1 goalie.  who knows, Clarke changes his mind more than the average woman.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_average woman.



I didn't know there was such a beast.


----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2002)

LOL, point taken.


----------

